# problemi con le maestre



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

causa covid e quarantene, durante l'a.s. 2020/2021 mia figlia ha frequentato pochissimo, quel poco che ha frequentato però, a parte un carattere un po' ribelle (che già lo sapevamo), le maestre  non mi hanno mai detto niente di che, ha avuto anche un cambio di insegnante, una maestra essendo soggetto fragile ha fatto più di metà anno scolastico a casa e poi è andata in pensione ed è stata sostituita da un ragazzo, molto amato da tutti i bambini. un bambino aveva anche la maestra di sostegno 
quest'anno la maestra di sostegno ha preso il posto della maestra pensionata e sono iniziati i problemi, lamentele su lamentele per qualsiasi cosa, qualsiasi cosa noi si facesse a casa lei non era mai soddisfatta, mia figlia va a scuola volentieri perchè le piace stare con i compagni, ma tutte le volte che ha la maestra G lei poi è irritabile e anche quando poi nel pomeriggio va a ginnastica artistica, è irrequieta e non fa gli esercizi
siccome io rischio di esagerare, ho mandato mio marito a parlare con la maestra E, che è la responsabile e sua ex compagna di classe, del fatto che gli sia capitato di prendere la bambina in lacrime e che vuole un po' capire cosa faccia questa bambina a scuola, dipinta come satana incarnato, lei ha provato a rigirare un po' i discorsi ma lui ha continuato ad andare dritto al punto, per qualche giorno siamo stati tranquilli
ieri la bambina è uscita da scuola di nuovo irrequieta, addirittura si è messa a piangere e a ginnastica non ha assolutamente fatto niente, stamattina mi ha detto candidamente "la maestra G non mi piace, è cattiva" 
e io non so che fare, non posso credere a tutto quello che mi dice mia figlia perchè non ha neanche 5 anni  e capire quanto sia vero quello che dice è difficile, sto pensando di cambiarle scuola, l'anno prossimo è l'ultimo anno di materna, poi ha le elementari e non vorrei che a causa di insegnanti non adatte ci possa rimettere lei


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

Noi abbiamo avuto esperienza alle elementari; prima (nido+materna) tutto ok, dalla prima elementare abbiamo "scoperto" che nostro figlio era satana, dalla maestra storica della scuola. Due anni di inferno, psicologi, maltrattamenti etc, alla fine cambiata classe (io lo avevo detto un mese dopo i primi problemi, ma la moglie nicchiava) e, miracolo, bambino vivace e 'assertivo', ma nulla di più. Il problema era quella troia che voleva robottini ai suoi comandi e lui era l'unico che si opponeva quando la cosa non gli girava giusta.
Manda affanculo la maestra e cambia subito. Se la cosa permane, allora approfondite.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

Da genitori si vive tutto in modo molto caldo e si dà un peso enorme a ciò che vivono le creature giorno per giorno.
Io ho vissuto come traumi che mi hanno fatto piangere per giorni (di nascosto ovviamente) cose che in realtà per i miei figli traumi non erano.
Questo perché i bambini vivono ogni limite in modo emotivo e piangono. Ma piangono perché l’etichetta della tuta prude o se a scuola hanno fatto interrompere un gioco oppure se la maestra ha insistito perché assaggiassero i piselli o se non hanno potuto sedersi vicino alla amichetta ecc
I fatti vanno considerati nella loro realtà e non per le reazioni.
Poi esistono insegnanti incapaci.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo avuto esperienza alle elementari; prima (nido+materna) tutto ok, dalla prima elementare abbiamo "scoperto" che nostro figlio era satana, dalla maestra storica della scuola. Due anni di inferno, psicologi, maltrattamenti etc, alla fine cambiata classe (io lo avevo detto un mese dopo i primi problemi, ma la moglie nicchiava) e, miracolo, bambino vivace e 'assertivo', ma nulla di più. Il problema era quella troia che voleva robottini ai suoi comandi e lui era l'unico che si opponeva quando la cosa non gli girava giusta.
> Manda affanculo la maestra e cambia subito. Se la cosa permane, allora approfondite.


il problema però è approfondire, come? la bambina non si spiega benissimo e a volte mi dice "no mamma di questo non ti voglio parlare" e le maestre tra di loro si coprono


Brunetta ha detto:


> Da genitori si vive tutto in modo molto caldo e si dà un peso enorme a ciò che vivono le creature giorno per giorno.
> Io ho vissuto come traumi che mi hanno fatto piangere per giorni (di nascosto ovviamente) cose che in realtà per i miei figli traumi non erano.
> Questo perché i bambini vivono ogni limite in modo emotivo e piangono. Ma piangono perché l’etichetta della tuta prude o se a scuola hanno fatto interrompere un gioco oppure se la maestra ha insistito perché assaggiassero i piselli o se non hanno potuto sedersi vicino alla amichetta ecc
> I fatti vanno considerati nella loro realtà e non per le reazioni.
> Poi esistono insegnanti incapaci.


mia figlia è una bambina molto sensibile, è da un po' che mia mamma mi dice che dorme poco e male il pomeriggio, la osservo e cerco di capire quale possa essere la verità, ma a scuola non ci posso entrare, le maestre si spalleggiano, come la scopro la  verità?


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

noi siamo andati da una psicologa che ha gli strumenti adatti


----------



## Tachipirina (22 Aprile 2022)

Ti consiglierei di parlare apertamente con la scuola materna sui disagi che riscontrate sulla bambina e sulle frasi da lei dette a casa 
ovviamente devi controllarti, fallo per lei.
Possono spalleggiarsi quanto vogliono, ma i disagi che ha la bimba non spariscono e poi saresti costretta ad andare a fondo, non credo convenga anche a loro e si danno una regolata qualora fossero acide o troppo severe con lei.
Forse cambia poco, ma almeno finisce l'anno di materna senza stress, che poi assurdo che la mandino in ansia a soli 5 anni solo perchè è esuberante.
L'anno prossimo se va a scuola è altro ambiente, altri problemini che affronterai prima memore della materna
Io andrei a parlarci e subito anche.


----------



## Etta (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il problema però è approfondire, come? la bambina non si spiega benissimo e a volte mi dice "no mamma di questo non ti voglio parlare" e le maestre tra di loro si coprono
> 
> mia figlia è una bambina molto sensibile, è da un po' che mia mamma mi dice che dorme poco e male il pomeriggio, la osservo e cerco di capire quale possa essere la verità, ma a scuola non ci posso entrare, *le maestre si spalleggiano, come la scopro la  verità?*


Chiamando la preside?


----------



## Koala (22 Aprile 2022)

Anche per noi la materna è stata un mezzo incubo, al primo anno la maestra di ruolo dopo nemmeno un mese dall’inizio dell’anno scolastico è andata in malattia perché doveva subire un intervento chirurgico, è tornata dopo le vacanze di Natale. La supplente era dolce e mia figlia l’adorava… quando è tornata la maestra di ruolo era un continuo tra pianti e “non voglio andare a scuola”… mia figlia non ha mai fatto grandi capricci e ha sempre detto quello che succedeva a scuola essendo una gran chiacchierona (per fortuna)… confrontandomi con altre mamme, che avevano lo stesso problema, avevamo capito che la maestra aveva un approccio diverso rispetto alla supplente di cui i bimbi ne erano innamorati… “l’approccio” era che oramai alla veneranda età di quasi 60 anni, si era rotta i coglioni di aver a che fare con i “mocciosi” (definiti così da lei)… con l’aiuto del dirigente siamo arrivati ad un compromesso perché era diventato invivibile, si è messa in malattia finché non è scattata la pensione… e amen


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> il problema però è approfondire, come? la bambina non si spiega benissimo e a volte mi dice "no mamma di questo non ti voglio parlare" e le maestre tra di loro si coprono
> 
> mia figlia è una bambina molto sensibile, è da un po' che mia mamma mi dice che dorme poco e male il pomeriggio, la osservo e cerco di capire quale possa essere la verità, ma a scuola non ci posso entrare, le maestre si spalleggiano, come la scopro la  verità?


Ma cosa ti dice?
Io e poi mia figlia e poi mio figlio non abbiamo più fatto il riposino dai 4 anni.
Alla materna li mettevano sulla brandina e loro cercavano di non disturbare per un po’. Se le classi sono eterogenee, cioè di bambini dai tre ai sei, c’è sempre il momento del riposo, se sono omogenee, l’ultimo anno no.
Ma sé tua figlia fa il riposino dalla nonna, frequenta per poche ore. Può essere che sia davvero difficile da gestire per attività che sono troppo o poco strutturate e che si rivolgono a molti bambini. Se la maestra l’anno scorso era su sostegno, probabilmente non ha grande esperienza di gestione di un gruppo più numeroso. Magari vuole fare vedere che è brava e vuole fare produrre lavori da poter esporre che documentino il suo lavoro, mentre i bambini sono insofferenti delle imposizioni e vogliono giocare per i fatti loro. I genitori fanno pressioni perché la scuola materna ”prepari“ alle elementari e vengono proposti sempre più spesso e più precocemente  lavori di manualità fine  e prescrittura, generalmente noiosissimi.
Tutti i bambini sono sensibili e nelle fasi di crescita mostrano inquietudini.
Chiedile se le cose che fa scuola sono difficili.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Ti consiglierei di parlare apertamente con la scuola materna sui disagi che riscontrate sulla bambina e sulle frasi da lei dette a casa
> ovviamente devi controllarti, fallo per lei.
> Possono spalleggiarsi quanto vogliono, ma i disagi che ha la bimba non spariscono e poi saresti costretta ad andare a fondo, non credo convenga anche a loro e si danno una regolata qualora fossero acide o troppo severe con lei.
> Forse cambia poco, ma almeno finisce l'anno di materna senza stress, che poi assurdo che la mandino in ansia a soli 5 anni solo perchè è esuberante.
> ...


ci ha parlato mio marito proprio perché con la maestra E andavano a scuola insieme e poi perchè è la responsabile, loro la fanno parecchio pesante perché la vorrebbero tipo cane addestrato mentre lei è vivace e dopo due anni chiusa in casa ha voglia di giocare
poi lo so anche io che non è facile starle dietro, ma visto che loro "hanno studiato" che tirino fuori i loro studi, visto che l'anno prossimo è al terzo anno, alle elementari ci andrà a settembre 2023


Etta ha detto:


> Chiamando la preside?


la preside è una demente


Koala ha detto:


> Anche per noi la materna è stata un mezzo incubo, al primo anno la maestra di ruolo dopo nemmeno un mese dall’inizio dell’anno scolastico è andata in malattia perché doveva subire un intervento chirurgico, è tornata dopo le vacanze di Natale. La supplente era dolce e mia figlia l’adorava… quando è tornata la maestra di ruolo era un continuo tra pianti e “non voglio andare a scuola”… mia figlia non ha mai fatto grandi capricci e ha sempre detto quello che succedeva a scuola essendo una gran chiacchierona (per fortuna)… confrontandomi con altre mamme, che avevano lo stesso problema, avevamo capito che la maestra aveva un approccio diverso rispetto alla supplente di cui i bimbi ne erano innamorati… “l’approccio” era che oramai alla veneranda età di quasi 60 anni, si era rotta i coglioni di aver a che fare con i “mocciosi” (definiti così da lei)… con l’aiuto del dirigente siamo arrivati ad un compromesso perché era diventato invivibile, si è messa in malattia finché non è scattata la pensione… e amen


queste sono pure giovani, la maestra E ha 42 anni e la maestra G ne ha circa 35 e ha anche un figlio che ha un anno meno della mia
ma mia figlia non dice che non vuole andare a scuola, dice che non le piace la maestra G che è cattiva e me l'ha detto anche un'altra mamma, che la sua dice la stessa cosa


Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti dice?
> Io e poi mia figlia e poi mio figlio non abbiamo più fatto il riposino dai 4 anni.
> Alla materna li mettevano sulla brandina e loro cercavano di non disturbare per un po’. Se le classi sono eterogenee, cioè di bambini dai tre ai sei, c’è sempre il momento del riposo, se sono omogenee, l’ultimo anno no.
> Ma sé tua figlia fa il riposino dalla nonna, frequenta per poche ore. Può essere che sia davvero difficile da gestire per attività che sono troppo o poco strutturate e che si rivolgono a molti bambini. Se la maestra l’anno scorso era su sostegno, probabilmente non ha grande esperienza di gestione di un gruppo più numeroso. Magari vuole fare vedere che è brava e vuole fare produrre lavori da poter esporre che documentino il suo lavoro, mentre i bambini sono insofferenti delle imposizioni e vogliono giocare per i fatti loro. I genitori fanno pressioni perché la scuola materna ”prepari“ alle elementari e vengono proposti sempre più spesso e più precocemente  lavori di manualità fine  e prescrittura, generalmente noiosissimi.
> ...


mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo e dopo pranzo si riposa, non resta a scuola perchè per regole covid non possono dormire nel pomeriggio, mentre lei ancora vuole riposare, mio marito era così, io invece non ho mai dormito
lei mi dice che la maestra G non le piace e che è cattiva, ci ha già litigato diverse volte, la maestra la fa parecchio pesante tutte le volte che ci parlo, mentre la maestra E non la fa così tragica, però se questa qui vuole fare la brillante a me non me ne importa niente, senza contare che non sono i genitori a volere i figli preparati per le elementari, ma gli insegnanti delle elementari che si lamentano che i bambini "non sono scolarizzati"
però mia figlia sa scrivere le lettere e  i numeri, le piace disegnare e colorare e ha anche una discreta manualità, a me sembra più il modo di fare della maestra (che io considero una gran vagabonda), che non le piace, però davanti a lei noi non abbiamo mai espresso pareri sulle maestre, anzi, le ho sempre detto che le maestre le vogliono bene e che le insegnano cose utili e che non ci deve litigare, è lei che mi risponde che la maestra G è cattiva


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mia figlia è una bambina molto sensibile, è da un po' che mia mamma mi dice che dorme poco e male il pomeriggio, la osservo e cerco di capire quale possa essere la verità, ma a scuola non ci posso entrare, le maestre si spalleggiano, come la scopro la  verità?


è tutto bloccato per il covid? non puoi fingere di entrare e che so, dimenticarti che devi darle qualcosa, portarla via per una visita (pure se finta), o qualsiasi altra cosa che ti permetta di entrare senza che loro se lo aspettino e perlomeno percepire l'atmosfera che cogli, vedere anche i volti degli altri bambini


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> è tutto bloccato per il covid? non puoi fingere di entrare e che so, dimenticarti che devi darle qualcosa, portarla via per una visita (pure se finta), o qualsiasi altra cosa che ti permetta di entrare senza che loro se lo aspettino e perlomeno percepire l'atmosfera che cogli, vedere anche i volti degli altri bambini


assolutamente non puoi entrare a scuola, ma già da settembre 2020, la scuola è preclusa ai genitori, per questo è difficile capire cosa succede effettivamente, perchè i bambini piccoli si spiegano male e non sai mai cosa sia vero e cosa no


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> assolutamente non puoi entrare a scuola, ma già da settembre 2020, la scuola è preclusa ai genitori, per questo è difficile capire cosa succede effettivamente, perchè i bambini piccoli si spiegano male e non sai mai cosa sia vero e cosa no


Capito. Hai provato a indagare su cosa voglia dire "cattiva" per tua figlia? Anche rispetto a cosa ha imparato ad associare a questa parola (tipo qualcuno che urla, che alza il tono di voce.. o altro)


----------



## Venice30 (22 Aprile 2022)

Solo tua figlia ha questi problemi o anche bambini?


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Capito. Hai provato a indagare su cosa voglia dire "cattiva" per tua figlia? Anche rispetto a cosa ha imparato ad associare a questa parola (tipo qualcuno che urla, che alza il tono di voce.. o altro)


ha detto che la brontola sempre, una volta ha detto che l'avrebbe buttata fuori dalla scuola, se però provo a chiedere di più mi dice "no mamma non te lo voglio dire" o "non voglio parlare di questa cosa"


Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo tua figlia ha questi problemi o anche bambini?


sto provando a chiedere alle altre mamme, il problema è che conoscendole mi diranno che i loro figli non hanno problemi  una però mi ha detto che questa maestra non piace neanche a sua figlia


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ci ha parlato mio marito proprio perché con la maestra E andavano a scuola insieme e poi perchè è la responsabile, loro la fanno parecchio pesante perché la vorrebbero tipo cane addestrato mentre lei è vivace e dopo due anni chiusa in casa ha voglia di giocare
> poi lo so anche io che non è facile starle dietro, ma visto che loro "hanno studiato" che tirino fuori i loro studi, visto che l'anno prossimo è al terzo anno, alle elementari ci andrà a settembre 2023
> 
> la preside è una demente
> ...


Scusa eh, ma io ho proprio l’orticaria per il termine “litigare” tra adulti e bambini (pure tra adulti, veramente, ma è un altro discorso).
Il litigare presuppone una parità di strumenti cognitivi e verbali è una parità di potere.
Un bambino può solo ribellarsi a delle regole che gli vengono imposte perché, a volte giustamente, non ne percepisce il senso. Questo perché non è in grado di comprenderne la utilità e soprattutto per la difficoltà di comprendere il tempo, non solo futuro. Tipo: “impara a scrivere le lettere, così alle elementari sarai brava” . Per un bambino è ovvio che le elementari sono una cosa misteriosa e lontana nel tempo, anche se è all’ultimo anno della materna.
Per non dire della utilità della scrittura o “dell‘addestramento“ alla concentrazione e alla applicazione in una attività.
Quindi vi è sempre un adulto, maestra o genitori o nonni, che impone delle cose e il bambino che si contrappone perché non interessato in quel momento, perché trova l’attività difficile o troppo facile o ripetitiva ecc.
Ho scritto al maschile perché maschile neutro e generale.
Io sposterei l’intervento dal rapporto. La bambina è normale che dica “cattiva”, l’anno scorso avrebbe potuto dire “brutta”, e che lo faccia per contrapposizione con l’altra maestra “brava”, ma, così come il giudizio su ogni prestazione è meglio che sia su di essa e non sul bambino, altrettanto è opportuno che sia non sulla maestra, ma sulla attività.
Esempio: Bambina “la maestra è cattiva e urla e io ho litigato“ genitore “ Davvero? È fastidioso sentire urlare. Ma ti ricordi cosa stavate facendo?” “ Si disegnavo” “Bello disegnare. Ma stavi disegnando quello che aveva detto la maestra?” “Io stavo facendo un bel sole giallo, invece la maestra lo voleva blu. Avevo ragione io!”
Magari stava chiedendo di colorare il lavoro con i blocchi logici, ma la bambina aveva voglia di farsi i fatti suoi e per lei il tondo era un bel sole...
Sono riuscita a spiegarmi?


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ha detto che la brontola sempre, una volta ha detto che l'avrebbe buttata fuori dalla scuola, se però provo a chiedere di più mi dice "no mamma non te lo voglio dire" o "non voglio parlare di questa cosa"


Una bambina di 4 anni che dice "non voglio parlare di questa cosa" farebbe scattare alert anche a me.
Di solito ti parla liberamente? Provato con tuo marito, senza di te?
La maestra potrebbe anche non essere "cattiva", ma credo che se c'è qualcosa che fa star male la bambina vada indagato. Senza insistere sulla bimba, ma osservando come stai facendo. Quando finisce la scuola?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Una bambina di 4 anni che dice "non voglio parlare di questa cosa" farebbe scattare alert anche a me.
> Di solito ti parla liberamente? Provato con tuo marito, senza di te?
> La maestra potrebbe anche non essere "cattiva", ma credo che se c'è qualcosa che fa star male la bambina vada indagato. Senza insistere sulla bimba, ma osservando come stai facendo. Quando finisce la scuola?


Ma un bambino lo dice perché non lo sa dire o contestualizzare o non si ricorda bene.
Mica perché sono cose terribili.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma io ho proprio l’orticaria per il termine “litigare” tra adulti e bambini (pure tra adulti, veramente, ma è un altro discorso).
> Il litigare presuppone una parità di strumenti cognitivi e verbali è una parità di potere.
> Un bambino può solo ribellarsi a delle regole che gli vengono imposte perché, a volte giustamente, non ne percepisce il senso. Questo perché non è in grado di comprenderne la utilità e soprattutto per la difficoltà di comprendere il tempo, non solo futuro. Tipo: “impara a scrivere le lettere, così alle elementari sarai brava” . Per un bambino è ovvio che le elementari sono una cosa misteriosa e lontana nel tempo, anche se è all’ultimo anno della materna.
> Per non dire della utilità della scrittura o “dell‘addestramento“ alla concentrazione e alla applicazione in una attività.
> ...


ma perchè lo dice solo di una maestra? mi viene da pensare che se il problema lei ce l'abbia con quella maestra, sia il modo di fare che ha la maestra, perchè mia figlia è sempre sé stessa con tutti


----------



## Marjanna (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un bambino lo dice perché non lo sa dire o contestualizzare o non si ricorda bene.
> Mica perché sono cose terribili.


Non è detto siano cose terribili e che la maestra sia cattiva, ma che la bimba viva qualcosa come "terribile". Ti dirò che più che il cattiva mi colpisce che dica " non voglio parlare di questa cosa ".
Senza voler puntare il dito sulla maestra, tu lasceresti perdere quel sentire?



omicron ha detto:


> ma perchè lo dice solo di una maestra? mi viene da pensare che se il problema lei ce l'abbia con quella maestra, sia il modo di fare che ha la maestra, perchè mia figlia è sempre sé stessa con tutti


La maestra potrebbe essere solo una che con qualche atteggiamento, magari non grave, va ad aprire qualche "porta" in lei.
La porta aperta, è reale, nel vissuto della tua bambina.
Se non puoi avere un dialogo con nessuna delle maestre perchè queste han paura che vuoi far rogne, e gli parte l'ego, effettivamente non aiuta.


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

io non lo farei


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma perchè lo dice solo di una maestra? mi viene da pensare che se il problema lei ce l'abbia con quella maestra, sia il modo di fare che ha la maestra, perchè mia figlia è sempre sé stessa con tutti


Perché propone attività più rigide.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è detto siano cose terribili e che la maestra sia cattiva, ma che la bimba viva qualcosa come "terribile". Ti dirò che più che il cattiva mi colpisce che dica " non voglio parlare di questa cosa ".
> Senza voler puntare il dito sulla maestra, tu lasceresti perdere quel sentire?
> 
> 
> ...


Ho fatto un esempio di dialogo costruttivo. Non mi pare che sia un esempio di chi lascia perdere.
Mio figlio all’ingresso della materna era terrorizzato da una maestra. Era una donna bionda, molto affettuosa, grassa, materna.
Poi ho capito che mio figlio la associava a Ursula della Sirenetta.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Mia figlia conosce questa maestra dall’inizio della materna nel 2020 perché faceva il sostegno ad un bambino in classe di mia figlia, col quale lei gioca anche molto, ma fino all’anno scolastico scorso era appunto solo di sostegno, c’era un ragazzo che faceva da supplente alla maestra in malattia e di mia figlia erano tutti entusiasti 
Quest’anno sembra essere regrediti, almeno a detta loro, anzi, di questa G, è stata capace di fare la lagna pure al mio babbo dicendogli “oh oggi abbiamo litigato me ne ha dette di tutte” 
Siccome so che mia figlia va un po’ domata, ero più propensa a dare ragione alla maestra che a lei, tanto che poi il giorno dopo feci in modo che la bambina chiedesse scusa
Adesso però dopo mesi vedo che mia figlia mi cerca più di prima, è spesso nervosa, ma l’ho vista entusiasta del supplente che ha sostituito  la maestra G qualche giorno, tanto da  sentirle dire un “nooooooo” sconsolato quando ha rivisto la macchina di G  nel parcheggio, ora proprio mi dice che quella  maestra non le piace… mia figlia non è perfetta ma non può essere tutta colpa sua (e nostra a casa, ovviamente),  come cercano di farmi credere


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

Intanto, una maestra che dica che ha 'litigato' con una bambina, io la farei interdire. E' evidentemente incapace, se potessi io cambierei


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Mia figlia conosce questa maestra dall’inizio della materna nel 2020 perché faceva il sostegno ad un bambino in classe di mia figlia, col quale lei gioca anche molto, ma fino all’anno scolastico scorso era appunto solo di sostegno, c’era un ragazzo che faceva da supplente alla maestra in malattia e di mia figlia erano tutti entusiasti
> Quest’anno sembra essere regrediti, almeno a detta loro, anzi, di questa G, è stata capace di fare la lagna pure al mio babbo dicendogli “oh oggi abbiamo litigato me ne ha dette di tutte”
> Siccome so che mia figlia va un po’ domata, ero più propensa a dare ragione alla maestra che a lei, tanto che poi il giorno dopo feci in modo che la bambina chiedesse scusa
> Adesso però dopo mesi vedo che mia figlia mi cerca più di prima, è spesso nervosa, ma l’ho vista entusiasta del supplente che ha sostituito  la maestra G qualche giorno, tanto da  sentirle dire un “nooooooo” sconsolato quando ha rivisto la macchina di G  nel parcheggio, ora proprio mi dice che quella  maestra non le piace… mia figlia non è perfetta ma non può essere tutta colpa sua (e nostra a casa, ovviamente),  come cercano di farmi credere


Io ho cercato di sugger un modo per capire le difficoltà della bambina, uscendo dalla logica “chi ha ragione“.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Intanto, una maestra che dica che ha 'litigato' con una bambina, io la farei interdire. E' evidentemente incapace, se potessi io cambierei


Su questo concordo. Indica una incapacità di gestire il ruolo.


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> causa covid e quarantene, durante l'a.s. 2020/2021 mia figlia ha frequentato pochissimo, quel poco che ha frequentato però, a parte un carattere un po' ribelle (che già lo sapevamo), le maestre  non mi hanno mai detto niente di che, ha avuto anche un cambio di insegnante, una maestra essendo soggetto fragile ha fatto più di metà anno scolastico a casa e poi è andata in pensione ed è stata sostituita da un ragazzo, molto amato da tutti i bambini. un bambino aveva anche la maestra di sostegno
> quest'anno la maestra di sostegno ha preso il posto della maestra pensionata e sono iniziati i problemi, lamentele su lamentele per qualsiasi cosa, qualsiasi cosa noi si facesse a casa lei non era mai soddisfatta, mia figlia va a scuola volentieri perchè le piace stare con i compagni, ma tutte le volte che ha la maestra G lei poi è irritabile e anche quando poi nel pomeriggio va a ginnastica artistica, è irrequieta e non fa gli esercizi
> siccome io rischio di esagerare, ho mandato mio marito a parlare con la maestra E, che è la responsabile e sua ex compagna di classe, del fatto che gli sia capitato di prendere la bambina in lacrime e che vuole un po' capire cosa faccia questa bambina a scuola, dipinta come satana incarnato, lei ha provato a rigirare un po' i discorsi ma lui ha continuato ad andare dritto al punto, per qualche giorno siamo stati tranquilli
> ieri la bambina è uscita da scuola di nuovo irrequieta, addirittura si è messa a piangere e a ginnastica non ha assolutamente fatto niente, stamattina mi ha detto candidamente "la maestra G non mi piace, è cattiva"
> e io non so che fare, non posso credere a tutto quello che mi dice mia figlia perchè non ha neanche 5 anni  e capire quanto sia vero quello che dice è difficile, sto pensando di cambiarle scuola, l'anno prossimo è l'ultimo anno di materna, poi ha le elementari e non vorrei che a causa di insegnanti non adatte ci possa rimettere lei


Probabile, da quanto detto, che sia un pò inadatta a gestire quel ruolo. Però occhio che anche i bambini sanno essere molto furbi   : mio figlio aveva una "maestra peggiore di tutte", che era quella che se gli diceva di non fare una cosa, e lui perseverava nel farla, lo metteva in castigo.

Pure io comunque ho qualche perplessità: non dettaglio troppo (al limite riprenderò il discorso in privé) ma secondo voi è normale dare note di demerito a bambini al primo anno di elementari perché "sono troppo lenti"? Perché sta cosa sta creando non pochi problemi


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Probabile, da quanto detto, che sia un pò inadatta a gestire quel ruolo. Però occhio che anche i bambini sanno essere molto furbi   : mio figlio aveva una "maestra peggiore di tutte", che era quella che se gli diceva di non fare una cosa, e lui perseverava nel farla, lo metteva in castigo.
> 
> Pure io comunque ho qualche perplessità: non dettaglio troppo (al limite riprenderò il discorso in privé) ma secondo voi è normale dare note di demerito a bambini al primo anno di elementari perché "sono troppo lenti"? Perché sta cosa sta creando non pochi problemi


La note sono il male.
Peggiorano qualsiasi rapporto.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Aprile 2022)

Non parlare, scrivi. Una pec in tempo reale alla scuola ogni volta. Se c'è una cosa ho scoperto della classe docente, e che sono una manica di cagasotto. E come tutti i vigliacchi, tra il bambino con i genitori aggressivi è quello che non è seguito, vanno a rompere il cazzo a quello che non è seguito.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ho appena parlato con un'altra mamma, lei sostiene che questa maestra non stia bene, che abbia dei problemi di salute, che sia mancata molte volte e che quindi sia più nervosa, il figlio le ha detto che effettivamente è più brontolona dell'altra, ma secondo lei è più un problema dovuto appunto allo stato di salute e al fatto che ha anche un tono di voce più alto rispetto alla collega
sulla "furbizia" mia figlia per ora non lo è, perchè quando è stata messa in castigo, ad esempio, ai campi estivi, non mi ha mai detto che non le piaceva la ragazza, anzi, ti diceva che era andata in castigo perchè dava noia agli altri
le note di "lentezza" francamente penso che siano degne di uno che dovrebbe darsi all'ippica, i bambini hanno i loro tempi


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non parlare, scrivi. Una pec in tempo reale alla scuola ogni volta. Se c'è una cosa ho scoperto della classe docente, e che sono una manica di cagasotto. E come tutti i vigliacchi, tra il bambino con i genitori aggressivi è quello che non è seguito, vanno a rompere il cazzo a quello che non è seguito.


cosa intendi per "non seguito"?


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

che i genitori non intervengono


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> che i genitori non intervengono


è che io al momento non ho niente in mano per poter "intervenire" in qualche modo, potrebbe anche solo essere colpa del cambio di stagione


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

nel senso che non dicono niente, a prescindere dal concreto


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

quella di @Arcistufo era una considerazione generale


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La note sono il male.
> Peggiorano qualsiasi rapporto.


Allora probabilmente ho un problema


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

@omicron, ma tu cosa temi in soldoni?


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

per ora noi abbiamo fatto vedere che siamo presenti e che della bambina ci preoccupiamo, mio marito ha tenuto la responsabile mezz'ora a farle presente tutto quello che stava succedendo, ovvio che se poi le cose non dovessero migliorare si prenderebbero provvedimenti


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> @omicron, ma tu cosa temi in soldoni?


io voglio capire cosa succede dentro la scuola e perchè mia figlia torna a casa nervosa


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Allora probabilmente ho un problema


Le note sono uno strumento per chiedere un intervento dei genitori in un ambito che non è di loro competenza.
Nessun genitore porta un figlio di qualsiasi età a scuola dicendogli “Mi raccomando, opponiti a tutto, rispondi male, picchia i compagni (questo qualche volta sì ) cerca di non fare niente di ciò che ti chiedono e non imparare niente”
Quindi che senso ha? Solo quello di scaricare responsabilità.
Ha senso una nota solo per comunicare qualcosa di cui i genitori devono essere a conoscenza.
Ma sono il male in questo senso, non per la mortificazione del bambino che se riceve il segno di un limite, in qualsiasi forma, impara solo che trova adulti che gli pongono limiti e gli danno contenimento.
Sono cose diverse.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> è che io al momento non ho niente in mano per poter "intervenire" in qualche modo, potrebbe anche solo essere colpa del cambio di stagione


E che cazzo te ne frega? Lo scopo è che battano i tacchi.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per ora noi abbiamo fatto vedere che siamo presenti e che della bambina ci preoccupiamo, mio marito ha tenuto la responsabile mezz'ora a farle presente tutto quello che stava succedendo, ovvio che se poi le cose non dovessero migliorare si prenderebbero provvedimenti


Sì ma il dialogo con le maestre funziona esattamente come il call center dell' assistenza clienti. È un pacificatore sociale volto a far sì che poi una volta che i genitori se ne vanno via contenti e coglionati la scuola possa continuare a far soldi vendendo accudimento invece che istruzione.
50000 ore a parlare non fanno la differenza quanto una riga e mezza scritta via pec


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì ma il dialogo con le maestre funziona esattamente come il call center dell' assistenza clienti. È un pacificatore sociale volto a far sì che poi una volta che i genitori se ne vanno via contenti e coglionati la scuola possa continuare a far soldi vendendo accudimento invece che istruzione.
> 50000 ore a parlare non fanno la differenza quanto una riga e mezza scritta via pec


sto valutando  anche la pec, ovviamente, in presidenza mi conoscono già  solo che la preside è una donna inutile


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io voglio capire cosa succede dentro la scuola e perchè mia figlia torna a casa nervosa


Sì, questo l'avevo capito. 

Ma io chiedevo cosa TU temi che accada.
Secondo te cosa significa quel "maestra cattiva".


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, questo l'avevo capito.
> 
> Ma io chiedevo cosa TU temi che accada.
> Secondo te cosa significa quel "maestra cattiva".


io credo che la maestra la spaventi, che le dica qualcosa che la turba, anche l'altra maestra la riprende o la mette in punizione, andava ai campi estivi in palestra e va a ginnastica artistica e anche lì se c'è bisogno la riprendono
ma solo di lei dice che è cattiva, mio marito un giorno l'ha presa in lacrime perchè la maestra le aveva detto che la buttava fuori dalla scuola


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> causa covid e quarantene, durante l'a.s. 2020/2021 mia figlia ha frequentato pochissimo, quel poco che ha frequentato però, a parte un carattere un po' ribelle (che già lo sapevamo), le maestre  non mi hanno mai detto niente di che, ha avuto anche un cambio di insegnante, una maestra essendo soggetto fragile ha fatto più di metà anno scolastico a casa e poi è andata in pensione ed è stata sostituita da un ragazzo, molto amato da tutti i bambini. un bambino aveva anche la maestra di sostegno
> quest'anno la maestra di sostegno ha preso il posto della maestra pensionata e sono iniziati i problemi, lamentele su lamentele per qualsiasi cosa, qualsiasi cosa noi si facesse a casa lei non era mai soddisfatta, mia figlia va a scuola volentieri perchè le piace stare con i compagni, ma tutte le volte che ha la maestra G lei poi è irritabile e anche quando poi nel pomeriggio va a ginnastica artistica, è irrequieta e non fa gli esercizi
> siccome io rischio di esagerare, ho mandato mio marito a parlare con la maestra E, che è la responsabile e sua ex compagna di classe, del fatto che gli sia capitato di prendere la bambina in lacrime e che vuole un po' capire cosa faccia questa bambina a scuola, dipinta come satana incarnato, lei ha provato a rigirare un po' i discorsi ma lui ha continuato ad andare dritto al punto, per qualche giorno siamo stati tranquilli
> ieri la bambina è uscita da scuola di nuovo irrequieta, addirittura si è messa a piangere e a ginnastica non ha assolutamente fatto niente, stamattina mi ha detto candidamente "la maestra G non mi piace, è cattiva"
> e io non so che fare, non posso credere a tutto quello che mi dice mia figlia perchè non ha neanche 5 anni  e capire quanto sia vero quello che dice è difficile, sto pensando di cambiarle scuola, l'anno prossimo è l'ultimo anno di materna, poi ha le elementari e non vorrei che a causa di insegnanti non adatte ci possa rimettere lei


Chiedi un colloquio ancora con la maestra  e vai tu  accenna che ne vorresti parlare con la dirigente per chiedere l'intervento di un supporto esterno perché sei preoccupata per il disagio della bambina.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io credo che la maestra la spaventi, che le dica qualcosa che la turba, anche l'altra maestra la riprende o la mette in punizione, andava ai campi estivi in palestra e va a ginnastica artistica e anche lì se c'è bisogno la riprendono
> ma solo di lei dice che è cattiva, mio marito un giorno l'ha presa in lacrime perchè la maestra le aveva detto che la buttava fuori dalla scuola


Il motivo della mia domanda è capire se tu ti fidi di questo gruppo insegnanti oppure no. 

Ed è questo il fulcro di ogni possibile via. 

Sia che tu ti fidi sia che tu non ti fidi, da questo discende il muoverti. 

Sia scrivendo come dice arcistufo, ossia usando la via della anticipazione "occhio. Sono una rompicazzo, se appena appena annuso che qualcosa non torna vi metto in piedi casini" sia cercando il dialogo con il gruppo. 

Se non ti fidi, il dialogo non funziona. 

Descrivi un situazione in cui fra le righe si leggono timori pesanti (la bambina resta irrequieta anche nel resto del tempo, non dorme bene) ma non li esprimi e ti limiti a barcamenarti. 

Cosa intendi con "la spaventi"? 

Mi spiego? 

Poi, i bambini sono abilissimi a gestire gli adulti che li circondano. E a scegliere atteggiamenti e comportamenti "manipolatori" (inconsapevolmente) mirati ad ottenere vantaggio per sè, dove il vantaggio per sè vuol anche semplicemente dire riceve rassicurazioni su loro stessi. 

Non è questione di furbizia e neppure di età. 
E' semplicemente tipico dei bambini che, in quanto tali, mirano al proprio benessere senza mediare e senza tener conto delle eventuali conseguenze.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il motivo della mia domanda è capire se tu ti fidi di questo gruppo insegnanti oppure no.
> 
> Ed è questo il fulcro di ogni possibile via.
> 
> ...


io non  mi fido di nessuno, mai, quindi non mi fido delle insegnanti ma non mi fido neanche di mia figlia e il fatto che io non possa sapere quello che succede  dentro la scuola aumenta la mia diffidenza, porti la bambina ti chiudono la porta in faccia, la vai a prendere aprono uno spiraglio giusto per farla passare e chiudono di nuovo, come se avessero chissà che da nascondere
il mio babbo addirittura si mette a spiare dalla finestra (spesso spalancata), per vedere cosa fanno
quindi l'unica cosa che posso fare è fidarmi dei fatti (copiando un po' @Foglia), e i fatti dicono che mia figlia è cambiata, è spesso nervosa e più attaccata a me, ha avuto anche delle crisi di pianto, questo mi fa pensare che venga minacciata (tipo il "ti butto fuori dalla scuola") o che alcuni atteggiamenti possano renderla insicura, come quando mi dice che a scuola ha fatto la cattiva (e cattiva è un termine che io non uso mai)
ma queste cose alle maestre sono state fatte presenti, non è che non ci siamo espressi, loro sanno benissimo quello che pensiamo sia io che mio marito, lui è stato molto esplicito quando ha parlato con la maestra E, e quando lei gli ha detto "ah ma tu non devi pensare queste cose non devi avere dubbi" lui le ha risposto "io penso con la mia testa e dubito di tutto e di tutti" quindi loro sanno che le teniamo d'occhio
sull'agire al momento è più mio marito che è per aspettare, perchè io sarei stata più per un approccio diretto, ovvero prendo le maestre a tavolino e parliamo, se non si trova una soluzione, prendo pure la preside e poi sposto la bambina in un'altra scuola


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io non  mi fido di nessuno, mai, quindi non mi fido delle insegnanti ma non mi fido neanche di mia figlia e il fatto che io non possa sapere quello che succede  dentro la scuola aumenta la mia diffidenza, porti la bambina ti chiudono la porta in faccia, la vai a prendere aprono uno spiraglio giusto per farla passare e chiudono di nuovo, come se avessero chissà che da nascondere
> il mio babbo addirittura si mette a spiare dalla finestra (spesso spalancata), per vedere cosa fanno
> quindi l'unica cosa che posso fare è fidarmi dei fatti (copiando un po' @Foglia), e i fatti dicono che mia figlia è cambiata, è spesso nervosa e più attaccata a me, ha avuto anche delle crisi di pianto, questo mi fa pensare che venga minacciata (tipo il "ti butto fuori dalla scuola") o che alcuni atteggiamenti possano renderla insicura, come quando mi dice che a scuola ha fatto la cattiva (e cattiva è un termine che io non uso mai)
> ma queste cose alle maestre sono state fatte presenti, non è che non ci siamo espressi, loro sanno benissimo quello che pensiamo sia io che mio marito, lui è stato molto esplicito quando ha parlato con la maestra E, e quando lei gli ha detto "ah ma tu non devi pensare queste cose non devi avere dubbi" lui le ha risposto "io penso con la mia testa e dubito di tutto e di tutti" quindi loro sanno che le teniamo d'occhio
> sull'agire al momento è più mio marito che è per aspettare, perchè io sarei stata più per un approccio diretto, ovvero prendo le maestre a tavolino e parliamo, se non si trova una soluzione, prendo pure la preside e poi sposto la bambina in un'altra scuola


Fidarsi non significa chiudere gli occhi, ma ritenere sufficientemente affidabile l'altro da poter pensare di stabilirci una collaborazione. 
Stabilire una collaborazione ha il vantaggio di poter trattare, e anche ritrattare, la collaborazione tramite verifiche puntuali. 

Se non ti fidi di questo gruppo di maestre, o peggio non ti fidi della scuola (ritenendo la dirigente una inutile) cambia la scuola. 

Siete già nella situazione in cui ogni situazione è un loop, per voi e pure per la bambina. 
Che se anche non sente vostre affermazioni riguardo le maestre, percepisce il vostro allarme, la vostra attenzione e capisce che ad un suo atteggiamento A (per esempio piango lamentandomi della maestra A) ottiene un vostro atteggiamento B ( per esempio ti coccolo di più) utilizza quell'atteggiamento per ottenere quello che vuole da voi.

Il rischio è che utilizzi quel contenitore che ha percepito "sensibile" come contenitore principe per tutte le frustrazioni che raccoglie e che prima non avevano posizione. (la sgridata al campo, piuttosto che al parco, piuttosto che a danza) 

Per lei è un sollievo (un unico arcinemico che crea i suoi malesseri) e oltre ad essere un sollievo le permette di vivere più serenamente gli altri ambiti che frequenta. 

Non dico che stia accadendo questo. dico che i bambini spesso mettono in atto esattamente queste strategie perchè sono le uniche che sanno usare e che gli permettono di trovare benessere. Non vanno per il sottile i bambini. E non colgono il fatto che focalizzare su un unico nemico tutte le frustrazioni non è la soluzione (questa cosa non la sanno fare neppure gli adulti spesso....in casa va di merda, col coniuge litigano e non scopano, sul lavoro è merda...cambio lavoro così risolvo tutto. E ovviamente al cambio lavoro tutto si presenta allo stesso modo ma aggravato). 

Se invece decidi di stabilire una collaborazione, vai dalle maestre e chiedi aiuto per sostenere tua figlia.
E osserva cosa mettono in atto e come si muovono concretamente. E stabilendo insieme un piano di verifiche in itinere. 

Possibilmente non spiando dalla finestra.   

A quel che ne so, ingressi solo a determinate condizioni e finestre aperte 5 minuti ogni ora, sono la normativa covid che è ancora in vigore e che gli insegnanti sono tenuti a rispettare. 

Dubito che chiudano la porta in faccia a te. 
Anche perchè tu hai l'occhio su tua figlia, ma in una classe media ci sono almeno una quindicina di bambinetti da tener d'occhio e che sono in grado in un millesimo di secondo di spaccarsi la testa cadendo da fermi mentre guardano una mosca. 

Se per ogni genitore, facciamo siate 15 (in una stima al rialzo) dedicassero 5 minuti, in totale i ragazzini rimarrebbero senza sorveglianza per 75 minuti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fidarsi non significa chiudere gli occhi, ma ritenere sufficientemente affidabile l'altro da poter pensare di stabilirci una collaborazione.
> Stabilire una collaborazione ha il vantaggio di poter trattare, e anche ritrattare, la collaborazione tramite verifiche puntuali.
> 
> Se non ti fidi di questo gruppo di maestre, o peggio non ti fidi della scuola (ritenendo la dirigente una inutile) cambia la scuola.
> ...


Aggiungerei solo. 
In nessuna scuola è consentita la presenza dei genitori, anche senza normativa Covid.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Fidarsi non significa chiudere gli occhi, ma ritenere sufficientemente affidabile l'altro da poter pensare di stabilirci una collaborazione.
> Stabilire una collaborazione ha il vantaggio di poter trattare, e anche ritrattare, la collaborazione tramite verifiche puntuali.
> 
> Se non ti fidi di questo gruppo di maestre, o peggio non ti fidi della scuola (ritenendo la dirigente una inutile) cambia la scuola.
> ...


della maestra responsabile mi sento di potermi fidare, perchè mi ha sempre dato l'idea di preoccuparsi davvero dei bambini
la maestra incriminata mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di quella che vorrebbe i bambini immobili per starsene a sedere coi piedi sulla cattedra
ma mia figlia non ha attuato il piano che dici tu, per il semplice motivo che non è lei che si è espressamente lamentata, siamo stati noi che vedendola nervosa le abbiamo chiesto se fosse successo qualcosa a scuola, se avesse litigato con qualche altro bambino
e invece è venuto fuori che ha "litigato" con la maestra e d'istinto io ho dato ragione alla maestra, sapendo appunto che star dietro a 22 bambini non è una passeggiata di piacere,  ho parlato con entrambe le maestre e avevamo anche deciso di seguire delle "linee" condivise per cercare di indirizzare la bambina (anche se non ho mai condiviso la loro idea di piccolo mostro che hanno loro di mia figlia, ma sarà cuore di mamma...)
che è successo? che mentre noi facevamo un grande lavoro a casa, limitando la tv e prediligendo giochi manuali, librini, colori, ecc... dall'altra parte questa collaborazione non c'era, continuavano le lamentele, tanto più che ad un certo punto esasperata le ho guardate e ho chiesto "scusate eh ma allora ditemi cosa devo fare" "no no continuiamo così che va bene" è stata la risposta
e invece le cose sono andate, piano piano, sempre peggio
sul discorso regole covid, lo so che non sono "dedicate" a me e che comunque dentro la scuola non ci sarei potuta entrare lo stesso durante la lezione, ma fino a qualche anno fa, ad esempio, i genitori addetti potevano  pranzare per verificare la mensa, adesso ti danno il bambino sporco di cacca  e neanche puoi cambiarlo


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungerei solo.
> In nessuna scuola è consentita la presenza dei genitori, anche senza normativa Covid.


E' vero.

Questo però è il paese delle deroghe...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero.
> 
> Questo però è il paese delle deroghe...


Ho precisato perché sembrava che la proibizione della presenza dei genitori comportasse nascondere chissà cosa.
È una richiesta per la serenità dei bambini per una quantità di ragioni che credo sia inutile elencare.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> della maestra responsabile mi sento di potermi fidare, perchè mi ha sempre dato l'idea di preoccuparsi davvero dei bambini
> la maestra incriminata mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di quella che vorrebbe i bambini immobili per starsene a sedere coi piedi sulla cattedra
> ma mia figlia non ha attuato il piano che dici tu, per il semplice motivo che non è lei che si è espressamente lamentata, siamo stati noi che vedendola nervosa le abbiamo chiesto se fosse successo qualcosa a scuola, se avesse litigato con qualche altro bambino
> e invece è venuto fuori che ha "litigato" con la maestra e d'istinto io ho dato ragione alla maestra, sapendo appunto che star dietro a 22 bambini non è una passeggiata di piacere,  ho parlato con entrambe le maestre e avevamo anche deciso di seguire delle "linee" condivise per cercare di indirizzare la bambina (anche se non ho mai condiviso la loro idea di piccolo mostro che hanno loro di mia figlia, ma sarà cuore di mamma...)
> ...


Erano deroghe.
Ed in ogni caso i genitori che partecipavano alla mensa lo facevano una tantum e in modo programmato.

Ma, in linea generale, la scuola sarebbe stata istituita per istruire e formare.
Poi, come diceva arci, è diventata un collocamento per i piccoletti e anche per alcuni insegnanti. Divenendo u luogo di accudimento.

Il punto è che la scuola non risponde agli individui e alle esigenze degli individui. Necessariamente deve generalizzare.
Per quanto la politica si spertichi spendendo paroloni come personalizzazione e cazzate affini.

comunque...questo è parecchio ot.

Capisco che la percezione di un genitore sia quella di esclusione. E di preoccupazione.
Affidano i loro figli a sconosciuti. E se ne sentono di tutti i colori, quindi gli immaginari sono coloriti.

Sai che da quello che descrivi mi sembra un gran casino?

In ordine:

Io non ho detto che *tua figlia ha attutat*o un piano e non l'ho detto *perchè so che non le sarebbe possibile farlo.* 

Le servirebbe aver sviluppato un pensiero astratto prima per pensare e poi per sviluppare un piano, che oltre al pensiero astratto richiede competenze di metacognizione e poi una teoria della mente con annesso superamento di falsa credenza di almeno primo ordine.
Tutta roba che si inizia a sviluppare intorno ai 6 anni.
Il pensiero astratto andiamo direttamente intorno agli 11, nella migliore delle ipotesi.

Tua figlia è troppo piccola.
Funziona ancora principalmente con pensiero concreto ed egocentrico.
Non è in grado di prevedere conseguenze (che è poi il motivo per cui cascano guardando una mosca spaccandosi la testa: non sapendo prevedere le conseguenze non sanno riconoscere i pericoli.)


Ho scritto, invece, che alcuni meccanismi si sviluppano in modo assolutamente inconsapevole per il semplice motivo che i bambini sono abilissimi ad individuare gli atteggiamenti più vantaggiosi per loro declinandoli anche a seconda della persona che hanno davanti (presente: ma con me non fa mai così!!! ed è vero. Lo fa con chi funziona farlo. Sono bambini, mica scemi.   )

Non importa coi bambini quello che dici con le parole.

Proprio perchè non hanno pensiero astratto il linguaggio per loro ha una scarsissima importanza.

Ai bambini interessano le azioni E sono molto molto abili a leggerle. Ben più degli adulti che utilizzano un miliardo di sovrastrutture.
Nelle tue azioni (come in quelle di qualunque adulto intorno a lei) lei legge quello che le interessa.

E non credere che non percepisca la tua preoccupazione e il tuo allarme. Lo percepisce.
Poi non se lo sa rappresentare...e quindi si muove col suo linguaggio.

E il suo linguaggio è fatto di agiti (il pianto è un agito per esempio).

Mi colpisce molto quello che scrivi, credo sia la terza volta...se non di più.

"mia figlia non è il mostro..."

Ragionaci.

Se hai questa percezione dello sguardo su tua figlia, come ti dicevo, non hai spazio di manovra.

Magari questa maestra è il lupo cattivo.
Magari è soltanto poco capace (il fatto che vi dia del tu, che parli di "litigare", che chieda fiducia..)
Magari è semplicemente più rigida e meno accogliente con tua figlia, che da come la descrivi sembra una bella personaggia.
Di quelle che ti fa il casino ma poi sa anche come riprendersi la coccola. Anche adultizzandosi per rendersi amabile.

L'altro aspetto è che quando si tratta di persone non è questione di ragione o torto.
Ma di comprendere le diverse prospettive per vedere se c'è spazio di integrazione.

La dicotomia ragione/torto ha già leso in partenza il tutto.

E di sicuro non fonda nessuna relazione in cui il bambino possa crescere

Nella dicotomia ragione/torto il bambino finisce necessariamente triangolato. E messo all'angolo.

Evitalo in futuro.


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho precisato perché sembrava che la proibizione della presenza dei genitori comportasse nascondere chissà cosa.
> È una richiesta per la serenità dei bambini per una quantità di ragioni che credo sia inutile elencare.


Hai fatto bene! 

E' una normativa pre covid.

Semplicemente buona parte delle persone non la conosce perchè non veniva fatta rispettare. 
E penso che questo sia una responsabilità dell'istituzione scolastica che nel tentativo di compiacere le famiglie, nella visione del "buon bambino" ha permesso negli anni situazioni incredibili.

Tipo i bidelli, ops, collaboratori, che già in sottoorganico devono correre per portare la merendina dimenticata, la penna dimenticata, il quaderno dimenticato, la giustificazione dimenticata , il libro, lo zaino, le scarpe, invece che fare il loro lavoro di sorveglianza. 

Idem per i docenti che permettono ai genitori di fermarsi senza appuntamento, confondendo i piani della relazione...vai dal medico senza appuntamento se riesci. 

Da parte dell'istituzione scolastica a mio parere c'è stata una caduta di professionalità spaventosa in un mondo che ne richiede, al contrario, una sempre maggior misura.


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le note sono uno strumento per chiedere un intervento dei genitori in un ambito che non è di loro competenza.
> Nessun genitore porta un figlio di qualsiasi età a scuola dicendogli “Mi raccomando, opponiti a tutto, rispondi male, picchia i compagni (questo qualche volta sì ) cerca di non fare niente di ciò che ti chiedono e non imparare niente”
> Quindi che senso ha? Solo quello di scaricare responsabilità.
> Ha senso una nota solo per comunicare qualcosa di cui i genitori devono essere a conoscenza.
> ...


Un giorno mi farebbe piacere avere un confronto con te sul punto. Mio figlio non ha preso note di quel tenore. È stato ripreso, sgridato, e si è fatto pure alcuni giri fuori dalla classe. Molto in breve: capita però che arrivino certe note ad alcuni bambini che vengono recepite dalla classe come." ha preso la nota perché lento ". E questo genera poi notevoli casini, perché questi bimbi poi vengono "additati" dagli stessi compagni (più o meno: comunque avrò bisogno di un consiglio   , ti dico solo che oggi sono mortificata....).


----------



## ivanl (22 Aprile 2022)

Espertissimo di note. Finite quando abbiamo cambiato classe


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un giorno mi farebbe piacere avere un confronto con te sul punto. Mio figlio non ha preso note di quel tenore. È stato ripreso, sgridato, e si è fatto pure alcuni giri fuori dalla classe. Molto in breve: capita però che arrivino certe note ad alcuni bambini che vengono recepite dalla classe come." ha preso la nota perché lento ". E questo genera poi notevoli casini, perché questi bimbi poi vengono "additati" dagli stessi compagni (più o meno: comunque avrò bisogno di un consiglio   , ti dico solo che oggi sono mortificata....).


La lentezza dei bambini è esasperante ed è uno dei motivi per cui molti bambini sono lenti (v. Ipazia e la spiegazione di come agiscono i bambini).
Ricordo che due o tre volte ho perso la pazienza con mio figlio. Essere lento a prepararsi è una sua caratteristica anche attuale, ne ho riso a Pasqua con mia nuora, ma da bambino riusciva a “mandarmi ai matti.”
A scuola penso che i bambini che sono non concentrati e “si incantano“ durante le attività possano creare problemi nel gruppo. Chi ha finito farà il diavolo a quattro e distrarrà chi non ha finito.
Psicologicamente ognuno di noi si innervosisce per gli imprevisti che ostacola un piano di attività. Pensa a come ci innervosisce scoprire di avere finito la salsa di pomodoro se pensavamo di fare la pasta al sugo, quando semplicemente basta condirla diversamente. Credo che sia lo stesso per maestre non esperte.
Sai che ...quando vuoi


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Espertissimo di note. Finite quando abbiamo cambiato classe


Il mio è passato da essere un delinquente con sei in condotta ad avere nove ed essere un normale adolescente un po’ irrequieto.questo col cambio scuola


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La lentezza dei bambini è esasperante ed è uno dei motivi per cui molti bambini sono lenti (v. Ipazia e la spiegazione di come agiscono i bambini).
> Ricordo che due o tre volte ho perso la pazienza con mio figlio. Essere lento a prepararsi è una sua caratteristica anche attuale, ne ho riso a Pasqua con mia nuora, ma da bambino riusciva a “mandarmi ai matti.”
> A scuola penso che i bambini che sono non concentrati e “si incantano“ durante le attività possano creare problemi nel gruppo. Chi ha finito farà il diavolo a quattro e distrarrà chi non ha finito.
> Psicologicamente ognuno di noi si innervosisce per gli imprevisti che ostacola un piano di attività. Pensa a come ci innervosisce scoprire di avere finito la salsa di pomodoro se pensavamo di fare la pasta al sugo, quando semplicemente basta condirla diversamente. Credo che sia lo stesso per maestre non esperte.
> Sai che ...quando vuoi


Grazie


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Erano deroghe.
> Ed in ogni caso i genitori che partecipavano alla mensa lo facevano una tantum e in modo programmato.
> 
> Ma, in linea generale, la scuola sarebbe stata istituita per istruire e formare.
> ...


Scusa eh ma io rispondo a quello che mi dici tu
Se ho scritto più volte che mia figlia non è satana é per spiegare la situazione, quella maestra la descrive così, ma lo fa solo lei 
Poi che quando ci sono io si comporti in un modo e quando non ci sono si comporti in modo diverso lo so bene anche io
Quando torna mio marito la sera cambia ancora 
Ma quello lo so, è banale, la vedo, lo vedo quello che fa 
Così come vedo che quando viene attaccata si difende, e si difende con gli strumenti che ha, ovvero urla e piange 
Credo sia normale, lo fanno anche gli adulti, lo farà lei che ha 4 anni?
Ma non credere che io la difenda a spada tratta, perché ti sbagli, quando mi dice che ha litigato con la maestra io le dico che lei alla maestra la deve ascoltare e le deve dare retta, quando mi dice che quella maestra non le piace le rispondo che si deve anche un po’ adattare e farsela piacere
Ovvio che poi però cerco di capire cosa sia successo e cerco di capire cosa posso fare e come la posso gestire
Non è questione di aver torto o ragione, è questione di capire se quella maestra semplicemente non ci sa fare con lei o se c’è qualche altro problema
Se non capisco il problema non lo posso neanche risolvere


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il mio è passato da essere un delinquente con sei in condotta ad avere nove ed essere un normale adolescente un po’ irrequieto.questo col cambio scuola


Pensa te


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Scusa eh ma io rispondo a quello che mi dici tu
> Se ho scritto più volte che mia figlia non è satana é per spiegare la situazione, quella maestra la descrive così, ma lo fa solo lei
> Poi che quando ci sono io si comporti in un modo e quando non ci sono si comporti in modo diverso lo so bene anche io
> Quando torna mio marito la sera cambia ancora
> ...


L'avevi scritto in altri post di come tu percepisci lo sguardo delle maestre, una in particolare, su tua figlia.

A me colpisce, perchè quando entra in gioco quella percezione significa semplicemente che il rapporto è rotto.
E non c'è molto da fare per recuperarlo.

Non a caso ti avevo chiesto se ti fidi del gruppo (e non delle singole insegnanti).  

Non credo che tu la difenda a spada tratta, semplicemente dalla terminologia che usi mi sembra evidente che il tuo sguardo è uno sguardo orientato dal buon senso ma non da strumenti e competenze di analisi del funzionamento di un bambino.

E infatti tu sei la madre. E non una professionista.

Le insegnanti invece dovrebbero essere professioniste, formate ed in grado di accompagnare il percorso di un bambino tenendo conto delle fasi evolutive, integrando lo sguardo genitoriale e ampliandolo offrendo le loro competenze.

A volte anche stoppando lo sguardo genitoriale che è per forza di cose ridotto alla genitorialità.

Se questo circolo virtuoso non avviene, il problema non è l'inquietudine della bambina.

Il problema è che tu non ti fidi di questo gruppo docente.

E se così è, la cosa migliore è cambiare scuola.

Non prendertela quando ti dico che i bambini percepiscono cose che gli adulti a loro vicini credono non percepiscano.
E che quindi se percepisce sfiducia nella maestra, lei la cavalca, anche semplicemente per compiacerti perchè sei la sua mamma e paradossalmente confermarti la tua sfiducia è dimostrarti il suo affetto. Per te, lei, farebbe qualunque cosa. (anche perchè nella sua forma di pensiero voi due non siete ancora due entità ben distinte, quindi se conferma te conferma anche se stessa...ci vorrà ancora del tempo per questo.)

I bambini vedono tutto, e raccontano parecchio.
Anche cose che sarebbe meglio non raccontassero perchè, senza rendersene conto svelano intimità.

Me ne ricordo uno, anni e anni fa, che di punto in bianco mi fa "ma sai che cosa faccio col mio papà sotto la doccia? ci mettiamo vicini vicini e facciamo la gara a chi fa la pipì più lontana...ma alla mamma non glielo diciamo quando la pipì va sulla doccia, che se no si arrabbia".

Presente lo squarcio di intimità, anche sulla relazione di coppia e sullo stile educativo e relazionale di quella coppia, che ingenuamente mi aveva rivelato?

Questi sono i bambini. 

Questa cosa del litigare con la maestra è comunque proprio fuori misura...e se la maestra la conferma, ossia anche lei afferma che litiga con la bambina, è come minimo una cosa da discutere.

Un adulto che litiga con un bambino non è un adulto. Tutto qui.
I bambini non litigano con gli adulti. E non lo fanno semplicemente perchè un adulto non litiga con loro. E' adulto.

Se hanno la percezione di litigarci significa che non stanno percependo la relazione che dovrebbero sentire: percepiscono una relazione simmetrica invece di una asimmetrica.
Quando c'è questa percezione il bambino non si sente semplicemente al sicuro. Si carica di ansia e tende a muoversi agendo comportamenti sopra le righe tentando di riportare un equilibrio. E, tendenzialmente, carica quella relazione delle frustrazioni anche delle altre relazioni, in modo da posizionare in ordine. 

I bambini hanno bisogno di bianco e nero. Se una relazione è buona, non è buona è basta, è assolutamente buona. La compresenza di agio e disagio e il gioco di equilibrio non è ancora alla loro portata. Quindi delimitano campi accumulando e ridistribuendo ( uno dei motivi per cui serve un professionista veramente preparato per "tradurre" alcuni loro racconti). Il tutto in assenza di una percezione chiara del tempo e dello spazio. 

Questo è proprio uno schema di base nel comportamento di qualunque cucciolo.

Quindi certo che il problema c'è.
A partire dal fatto che non vi fidate del gruppo insegnante e percepisci che in quel gruppo almeno uno sguardo la vede come un mostro/satana per arrivare alla bambina che mostra malessere, come minimo perchè non si sente contenuta in una relazione stabile.

Mi spiego?

Il torto e la ragione l'ho preso nel tuo post _"è venuto fuori che ha "litigato" con la maestra e d'istinto io ho dato ragione alla maestra"._

Ma non ha comunque senso come sistema di pensiero da proporre ad un bambino.
I bambini già di loro ragionano in "ho ragione iooooo".
Non gli serve, anzi, serve esattamente il contrario...ossia prendere in considerazione le loro istanze ridimensionandole e riportandole su un piano di realtà che, proprio sulla scorta del loro pensiero egocentrico, non sanno ancora adoperare.

Aiutarli a crescere, significa esattamente accompagnarli fuori dal pensiero egocentrico mostrando un pensiero che comprende l'alterità senza l'esclusione dell'individualità. Il pensiero egocentrico - pensa ai pianti e ai chiodi che ti mette - è per certi versi doloroso, impone la dicotomia e la scelta fra sè e l'altro, l'uno esclude l'altro.

ci soffrono su 'ste cose i piccoletti. Proporre l'inclusione dell'altro, il piano di realtà, li sostiene e li accompagna.

Tutto qui.

Poi...fai tu.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Questa percezione  della maestra G non ce l’ho solo io, altre mamme ti dicono che la vedono come una che meno fa e meno farebbe
Però credi che sono anche disposta a dare una seconda possibilità 
Se davvero il problema è che lei non sta bene e per questo è più nervosa, posso anche aspettare e vedere se le cose si sistemano dopo che si è rimessa (anche se potrebbe stare in malattia e curarsi per bene)
Visto che lei ha studiato e dovrebbe essere una professionista che ha fatto anche tanto sostegno prima di entrare di ruolo, sono sicura che le competenze le abbia 
Poi magari non le sa mettere in pratica o come diceva brunetta ha solo bisogno di fare esperienza in questo altro ruolo 
Voglio lasciare anche il beneficio del dubbio 
Poi magari mi rileggo anche più volte quello che hai scritto e ci ragiono un po’ su, su come approcciarmi a mia figlia


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questa percezione  della maestra G non ce l’ho solo io, altre mamme ti dicono che la vedono come una che meno fa e meno farebbe
> Però credi che sono anche disposta a dare una seconda possibilità
> Se davvero il problema è che lei non sta bene e per questo è più nervosa, posso anche aspettare e vedere se le cose si sistemano dopo che si è rimessa (anche se potrebbe stare in malattia e curarsi per bene)
> Visto che lei ha studiato e dovrebbe essere una professionista che ha fatto anche tanto sostegno prima di entrare di ruolo, sono sicura che le competenze le abbia
> ...


Non fare niente con 25 bambini non è possibile.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare niente con 25 bambini non è possibile.


Diciamo il minimo indispensabile


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Diciamo il minimo indispensabile


25... immagina, puoi.
A parte le battute, è impossibile.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 25... immagina, puoi.
> A parte le battute, è impossibile.


Alla materna dei miei figli erano sempre in 2...
Le 2 di ruolo che si alternavano e altre 2 che turbavano...
Io ho solo dei ricordi bellissimi degli anni della materna dei miei figli...
Hanno avuto entrambi le stesse maestre...
Zero problemi...
Inserimento alle elementari...come se fosse la cosa più naturale del mondo...
Scrivevano contavano...leggevano (ma questo dipende anche da noi)..
Sono venute anche al funerale di mia madre...ed erano veramente commosse...
2 sante!


----------



## ipazia (22 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Questa percezione  della maestra G non ce l’ho solo io, altre mamme ti dicono che la vedono come una che meno fa e meno farebbe
> Però credi che sono anche disposta a dare una seconda possibilità
> Se davvero il problema è che lei non sta bene e per questo è più nervosa, posso anche aspettare e vedere se le cose si sistemano dopo che si è rimessa (anche se potrebbe stare in malattia e curarsi per bene)
> Visto che lei ha studiato e dovrebbe essere una professionista che ha fatto anche tanto sostegno prima di entrare di ruolo, sono sicura che le competenze le abbia
> ...


Ma non è un problema la percezione che hai della maestra. Non c'è bisogno di conferma. 
Le percezioni non sono mai in discussione in quanto tali.
Semmai si discute di quanto siano integrate con il piano concreto. 
La percezione è innanzitutto guidata dalle emozioni e le emozioni sono reali per chi le percepisce. 

Lo spazio in cui si osserva è quello fra l'emozione e il piano concreto. In una prospettiva di integrazione di entrambi.

In questo tipo di relazioni o c'è fiducia o non c'è. 
O c'è la volontà, reciproca, di fondare un patto educativo a più protagonisti e a più livelli o la volontà per farlo non c'è.
E questo può dipendere da molteplici fattori. 

Ti faccio un esempio diverso. 

Facciamo che decidi di intraprendere una terapia. Ti indicano il miglior terapista sulla piazza. 
Tu ci vai. E' il migliore, preparato, professionale.  
La cosa non gira. Tu non ti fidi. 

Ti puoi anche sforzare ma quando dentro la relazione le cose stridono, stridono. 

E' una impasse. 

Da queste impasse si esce o affrontando la cosa apertamente oppure chiudendo. 
Per affrontare serve molta professionalità da un lato e molta disponibilità dall'altro. 

Il punto, secondo me, non è che tu dai o non dai una seconda possibilità alla maestra. 
Già questo pensiero presuppone che una se la sia giocata...quindi, facciamo meno dieci punti?   
(fra l'altro, volendo dare una seconda possibilità per davvero, dovresti dichiarare che è una seconda possibilità. Non per lei, ma per te. Se resta tutto dentro di te, continui a ragionarla da sola senza "tastare il polso" che ti duole, ossia la maestra. )

Il punto è che o provi a costruire un percorso di fiducia in cui ti apri anche le possibilità di valutazione e verifica di chi hai davanti o te ne vai.  

Un buon modo di misurare un professionista è la sua capacità di gestire una situazione di questo tipo senza cadere nella rassicurazione fine a se stessa e senza andare in difensiva ma aprendosi alle istanze dell'altro, sostenendolo. 

Che neppure con te, la maestra, è in una relazione simmetrica. Lei è la professionista e tu sei il genitore. 
Potete collaborare portando ognuno visione e competenza specifica, ma non siete sullo stesso piano. 
Tu sei comunque parte del sistema famiglia, quindi non siete nella stessa posizione relazionale e anche tu, affidandole il bene più prezioso, hai bisogno di "contenimento", ossia stare in una relazione che senti sicura.

Non so se riesco ad essere chiara.


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Alla materna dei miei figli erano sempre in 2...
> Le 2 di ruolo che si alternavano e altre 2 che turbavano...
> Io ho solo dei ricordi bellissimi degli anni della materna dei miei figli...
> Hanno avuto entrambi le stesse maestre...
> ...


Invidia pura


Brunetta ha detto:


> 25... immagina, puoi.
> A parte le battute, è impossibile.


Te le farei vedere


----------



## omicron (22 Aprile 2022)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è un problema la percezione che hai della maestra. Non c'è bisogno di conferma.
> Le percezioni non sono mai in discussione in quanto tali.
> Semmai si discute di quanto siano integrate con il piano concreto.
> La percezione è innanzitutto guidata dalle emozioni e le emozioni sono reali per chi le percepisce.
> ...


Una maestra che si lamenta perché una bambina non sta seduta o perché dopo 5 minuti che fa un gioco si annoia 
Si che si è giocata la prima chance 
Perché appunto si parla di bambini,non puoi lamentarti se fanno i bambini e non puoi lamentarti se tu non li sai gestire 
Poi a parole quando ha parlato con me ad inizio anno scolastico si è anche mostrata collaborativa, ma quando dopo mesi non ha avuto i risultati che lei sperava, ha scaricato la colpa su di noi 
Alla faccia della collaborazione 
Io a casa faccio il mio, loro a scuola facciano il loro 
Ma se da martedì iniziassero a fare il loro lavoro a me andrebbe benissimo 
Sarei sempre sul chi va la, ma quello è il mio modo di essere, la fiducia incondizionata a nessuno
Quando mio marito ha parlato con l’altra maestra, questa si è messa subito in difesa, ha preso una domanda di chiarimenti come un’accusa
Capisci che anche loro non si pongono benissimo


----------



## Marjanna (23 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto un esempio di dialogo costruttivo. Non mi pare che sia un esempio di chi lascia perdere.
> Mio figlio all’ingresso della materna era terrorizzato da una maestra. Era una donna bionda, molto affettuosa, grassa, materna.
> Poi ho capito che mio figlio la associava a Ursula della Sirenetta.


Sì ho letto il dialogo, e l'ho trovato interessante 
Spero possa tornare utile a Omicron.

Ora do uno sguardo agli altri commenti ma mi sa che ormai è ora... ho letto vaginite al posto di valanga, e minestra al posto di maestre (anche se sarebbe un "classico").


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sì ho letto il dialogo, e l'ho trovato interessante
> Spero possa tornare utile a Omicron.
> 
> Ora do uno sguardo agli altri commenti ma mi sa che ormai è ora... ho letto vaginite al posto di valanga, e minestra al posto di maestre (anche se sarebbe un "classico").


Sono stata un po’ con il desiderio di aggiungere qualcosa. Ora aggiungo.
Io so benissimo che i figli so’ pezzi e core.
Più sono piccoli, più esprimono il loro disappunto con il pianto ed espressioni nette. Ma anche i genitori più i figli sono piccoli più percepiscono in modo amplificato tutto quello che riguarda i bambini.
Ma qualsiasi cosa riguardi i bambini viene percepito dai genitori come una critica a loro stessi per identificazione o alle loro capacità genitoriali. Questo spiega le apparenti gare per chi cammina prima o parla prima, evidentissime nei social. La precocità di qualsiasi aspetto, capacità, talento viene apprezzata anche se non è predittiva di nulla. Basterebbe pensare alle note difficoltà di linguaggio di Einstein.
Gli insegnanti possono essere percepiti come concorrenziali rispetto alla autorevolezza dei genitori, soprattutto quando richiedono il rispetto di regole differenti da quelle di famiglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stata un po’ con il desiderio di aggiungere qualcosa. Ora aggiungo.
> Io so benissimo che i figli so’ pezzi e core.
> Più sono piccoli, più esprimono il loro disappunto con il pianto ed espressioni nette. Ma anche i genitori più i figli sono piccoli più percepiscono in modo amplificato tutto quello che riguarda i bambini.
> Ma qualsiasi cosa riguardi i bambini viene percepito dai genitori come una critica a loro stessi per identificazione o alle loro capacità genitoriali. Questo spiega le apparenti gare per chi cammina prima o parla prima, evidentissime nei social. La precocità di qualsiasi aspetto, capacità, talento viene apprezzata anche se non è predittiva di nulla. Basterebbe pensare alle note difficoltà di linguaggio di Einstein.
> Gli insegnanti possono essere percepiti come concorrenziali rispetto alla autorevolezza dei genitori, soprattutto quando richiedono il rispetto di regole differenti da quelle di famiglia.


Ni vero quello che dici riguardo la percezione del richiamo, vero la competizione a cui si auto espongono alcuni genitori ( quando uno dei miei figli è uscito dalla terza media con il massimo è la lode, io orgogliosamente ho pubblicato su fb, una mamma mi ha tolto l'amicizia ) e anche il senso di fallimento che può provare il genitore. 
Ciò non toglie che ci sono insegnanti problematiche, a me è capitato alla materna e l'ho visto voi miei occhi obbligare un bambino a mangiare in caso contrario glielo spingeva in bocca o lo lasciava seduta col piatto davanti fino alle 16.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ni vero quello che dici riguardo la percezione del richiamo, vero la competizione a cui si auto espongono alcuni genitori ( quando uno dei miei figli è uscito dalla terza media con il massimo è la lode, io orgogliosamente ho pubblicato su fb, una mamma mi ha tolto l'amicizia ) e anche il senso di fallimento che può provare il genitore.
> Ciò non toglie che ci sono insegnanti problematiche, a me è capitato alla materna e l'ho visto voi miei occhi obbligare un bambino a mangiare in caso contrario glielo spingeva in bocca o lo lasciava seduta col piatto davanti fino alle 16.


Gli incompetenti e imbecilli ci sono ovunque.
Io ho segnalato le pulsioni che provano i genitori e che possono rendere poco obiettivi nei confronti dei figli e di chi si rapporta con loro.
Resta che mi riguarda poco perché i miei figli sono i migliori


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mbino a mangiare in caso contrario glielo spingeva in bocca o lo lasciava seduta col piatto davanti fino alle 16.


Visto anche io...appena diplomata ho fatto per qualche mese la bidella alla mia materna comunale...
Mi ricorderò finché campo la maestra che mi ha lasciato in mensa una bimba alla fine del pranzo perché si rifiutava di mangiare 2 fette di arancia...
Avrei dovuto tenerla con me fino a quando non le avesse mangiate ..
Sta bimba in lacrime...seduta sola al tavolino...io le ho proposto un paio di volte di assaggiarla e basta...lei proprio non voleva..l ho tenuta lì fino a quando non ho finito di pulire...poi l ho riaccompagnata in classe dicendo alla maestra che proprio non riusciva a mangiare il frutto e che cmq non si possono obbligare i bimbi...e che cazz!!!

Sta bimba ormai diventata adulta avrà ancora l incubo della maestra bastarda...


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una maestra che si lamenta perché una bambina non sta seduta o perché dopo 5 minuti che fa un gioco si annoia
> *Si che si è giocata la prima chance*
> Perché appunto si parla di bambini,non puoi lamentarti se fanno i bambini e non puoi lamentarti se tu non li sai gestire
> Poi a parole quando ha parlato con me ad inizio anno scolastico si è anche mostrata collaborativa, ma quando dopo mesi non ha avuto i risultati che lei sperava, ha scaricato la colpa su di noi
> ...


Il grassetto è un piano di realtà, il tuo piano di realtà.
Sono i -10 punti che ti dicevo.

Se non lo dichiari (e qui entra in gioco la modalità: usi la pec di cui diceva @Arcistufo, mandi tuo marito perchè amico d'infanzia, vai tu e ti incazzi, vai tu e resti calma e dialoghi, etc etc) sei al palo.

Sei al palo perchè il piano di realtà è soltanto il tuo.

E quindi il secondo grassetto non avrebbe nessun fondamento condiviso.

Questo significa che non ci sarebbe lo spazio per nessun patto e che al primo intoppo sareste non solo al punto di partenza, ma più indietro.

Quindi, in soldoni.

SE dici che vuoi ancora provare allora questo significa che tu e tuo marito prendete, andate dal gruppo insegnante, dichiarate che in questi mesi voi avete perso di fiducia nel loro operato per x,y,z motivi ma che vorreste comunque provare a proseguire il vostro percorso con loro.
Oppure mandate una pec in cui comunicate alla dirigenza le stesse identiche cose.
Il modo dipende dal livello a cui vi volete muovere e dalla strada che intendete percorrere da qui in avanti.

Se invece vi muovete nell'ombra non ne cavate un ragno dal buco e perdete soltanto tempo.



Tornando al secondo grassetto, se vuoi, mi spiegheresti quale è per te il loro lavoro?
Quali sarebbero le azioni e gli interventi che dovrebbero attuare per farti affermare che stanno svolgendo il loro lavoro?
Quali sono i risultati che ti attendi dal loro lavoro?



La questione della fiducia a mio parere è spesso fraintesa. E spesso intesa in modalità disney.

Fidarsi non significa mettersi ciecamente nelle mani di qualcun altro.

Questa è la definizione di fiducia:  _Attribuzione di potenzialità conformi ai propri desideri, sostanzialmente motivata da una vera o presunta affinità elettiva o da uno sperimentato margine di garanzia _

Se riesci ad entrare nella definizione analizzandola ti potrai rendere conto di quello che contiene.

Attribuzione:  _Assegnazione, riconoscimento fondato su giudizi e congetture_

Potenzialità:  _latente capacità di sviluppo  _

Conformi ai propri desideri: (latente capacità di sviluppo) c_he dia la forma concreta_ al proprio desiderio

Motivata da vera o presunta affinità elettiva oppure da un SPERIMENTATO margine di garanzia.

Vedi bene anche tu che se non c'è espressione chiara dei desideri e condivisa dei desideri di cui si attribuisce all'altro una latente capacità di svilupparli, non c'è spazio per la fiducia.
Tieni presente che l'attribuzione è un processo individuale e soggettivo. Che è diverso da individuo e individuo. E non è generalizzabile come non è possibile darlo per scontato. Quindi se non è dichiarato non è conoscibile e quindi realizzabile. (TRADOTTO: resterai sempre delusa perchè la telepatia non rientra nelle opzioni umane).

Se a questo aggiungi uno sperimentato margine di garanzia, come minimo mi chiedo e ti chiedo su quali parametri tu stabilisci il margine e la sperimentazione.
(ecco perchè ti chiedevo cosa intendi per "il loro lavoro").

Dire non mi fido di nessuno è escludere - in particolare nelle relazioni con professionisti - a priori la possibilità di sviluppare un qualunque patto win win e vivere invece il patto nella prospettiva win lose. (sarebbe come andare da un avvocato e poi in aula non lasciarlo parlare o non dargli informazioni utili ad argomentare, selezionando per esempio a monte le informazioni e trattenendole. In questo modo si boicotta una richiesta di aiuto. E quindi si boicotta se stessi. Levandosi per altro la possibilità di costruire il margine SPERIMENTATO di garanzia).

Perdendo così di vista l'obiettivo.

Che in questo caso è il benessere della tua bambina.

Poi, per come le descrivi, non mi sembrano particolarmente preparate.
A partire dal fatto che ad inizio colloquio con tuo marito, amico d'infanzia, non hanno stabilito chiaramente il piano della relazione prima di ogni tipo di considerazione.

Tradotto: ti si presenta un amico d'infanzia. Il canale della pregressa conoscenza deve essere sgomberato dal dubbio di poter esser utilizzato.
Quindi servirebbe innanzitutto chiarire che l'oggetto è il benessere della bambina e che per perseguirlo come professionista è necessario porsi al di là di conoscenze pregresse. Costruendo la distanza necessaria per gestire un colloquio che evidentemente sarebbe stato complesso.

quindi...senza entrare in altro di specifico, la non capacità di gestire in modo trasparente questi aspetti che sono fondanti il resto, a me indica che non sono preparatissime quantomeno a livello comunicativo e di gestione relazionale delle dinamiche familiari.

Spero di essermi spiegata.


----------



## ipazia (23 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono stata un po’ con il desiderio di aggiungere qualcosa. Ora aggiungo.
> Io so benissimo che i figli so’ pezzi e core.
> Più sono piccoli, più esprimono il loro disappunto con il pianto ed espressioni nette. Ma anche i genitori più i figli sono piccoli più percepiscono in modo amplificato tutto quello che riguarda i bambini.
> Ma qualsiasi cosa riguardi i bambini viene percepito dai genitori come una critica a loro stessi per identificazione o alle loro capacità genitoriali. Questo spiega le apparenti gare per chi cammina prima o parla prima, evidentissime nei social. La precocità di qualsiasi aspetto, capacità, talento viene apprezzata anche se non è predittiva di nulla. Basterebbe pensare alle note difficoltà di linguaggio di Einstein.
> Gli insegnanti possono essere percepiti come concorrenziali rispetto alla autorevolezza dei genitori, soprattutto quando richiedono il rispetto di regole differenti da quelle di famiglia.


Aggiungo qualcosina anche io.

Chiacchieravo, era durante l'esplosione covid, con una psichiatra che si occupa di quelle patologie che non possono essere diagnosticate prima di una certa età e della situazione dipinta sui media riguardo la "emergenza" adolescenti causa lock down.

Quello che lei rilevava, e che io trovo molto interessante, è che da anni ormai sono in aumento proprio la tipologia di patologie di cui si occupa lei ed in particolare sono in aumento i casi di narcisismo nei ragazzini. Come anche il fenomeno dei neet o degli hikikomori, piuttosto che i disturbi alimentari e/o della condotta.

Quindi non è un fenomeno "esploso" improvvisamente.
Gli operatori del settore è da almeno una decina d'anni che tentano di sottolineare la questione, inascoltati per lo più. E al contempo sommersi dalla richiesta di diagnosi più disparate (sorvoliamo sul banco di scambio delle diagnosi di dsa etc etc che sono un bel discorsone di questi tempi).

Una delle cose che lei notava è la trasformazione della visione culturale del figlio nella società.
Lasciando da parte lo spiegone di come sia evoluto questo aspetto (per farsene una idea basta pensare che non più di 60 anni fa il bambino era considerato un essere privo di emozioni in quanto bambino fino ad arrivare ad ora in cui tutto è un incredibile trauma che resterà indelebile nella vita di questi poveri esseri delicati).

E uno degli aspetti che sottolineava nella chiacchierata era il fatto che i figli stanno sempre più divenendo non solo il "progetto" condiviso della coppia ma anche il "contenitore" delle "credenze" (tradotto: 'insieme di aspettative, ipotesi o convinzioni, consapevoli o inconsapevoli, che una persona accetta come autentica spiegazione del mondo in cui vive" ) dei genitori.

questo carica i ragazzini, fin dall'infanzia di una contraddizione complessa da sciogliere. E che spesso non sono in grado di sciogliere con quel che ne consegue anche in termini di disturbo semplice piuttosto che di patologia vera e propria.
L'età in cui devono sciogliere quei nodi è esattamente l'adolescenza (quando hanno da svolgere tutta una serie di compiti evolutivi, fra cui la differenziazione dalle figure genitoriali e l'inzio del percorso di individuazione del sè, il tutto con un pensiero astratto ancora in fase di costruzione).

E sciogliendo quei nodi si ritrovano a fare i conti con le credenze assorbite e che sono state attribuite in modo inconsapevole anche da parte dei genitori. Un casino doloroso in cui ogni mossa è una disconferma di qualcuno.

La questione delle credenze è uno dei nodi più complessi per un genitore da affrontare. Perchè richieda la capacità di mettersi profondamente in discussione separandosi dal figlio per lasciare che si separi. (il compito evolutivo della differenziazione non è soltanto a carico del ragazzino).

Questo processo inizia fin dai primi giorni di vita del bambino. Ed è uno dei motivi per cui se da un lato c'è l'esposizione anche tramite social
(che secondo me sarà un qualcosa con cui i ragazzini faranno i conti...in altri paesi, già adesso, i giovani adulti pagano il pegno delle sovraesposizione anche da parte dei genitori visto che le aziende lascian quasi da parte i curriculum per andare a verificare la storia in rete delle persona da valutare...sono partire denunce e richieste di risarcimento da parte di figli 16enni ai genitori per le foto pubblicate, per dire)
dall'altro c'è la tendenza a sovrapporsi al figlio identificandosi e sentendosi sotto accusa quando dall'esterno si fa notare la discrepanza fra la credenza e il piano della realtà. Ed è una accusa pesante...perchè non discute semplicemente il ruolo genitoriale, ma proprio la visione della vita del genitore. Quindi il suo paradigma dell'esistenza. E spesso viene vissuto come un attacco intollerabile.

E qui partono i circhi.

Il tutto con professionisti che a volte (spesso) manco sono in grado di rendersi conto di che tasti profondi stanno andando a toccare senza neanche rendersene conto. A volte loro stessi vittime degli stessi meccanismi. E questa è secondo me la cosa veramente preoccupante.

Nella scuola, in particolare e anche grazie alla sovraesposizione, è evidente. 
Con docenti che confondono ruolo docente/adulto/operatore/allenatore con il ruolo della dolce zietta o, vista l'età media, dell'accogliente nonnina.
Se a questo ci si aggiungono le maestre mammine, che seppur molto amate, fanno danni inenarrabili all'istituzione impoverendola, il casino è servito.
La ciliegina è il fatto che la figura maschile, in particolare nei primi gradi dell'istruzione, è praticamente assente e quando presente è spesso problematica.

Ma più in generale nelle istituzioni che si occupano di minori (dagli scout allo sport al bar e ai luoghi dell'aggregazione) in cui gli adulti stanno facendo sempre più fatica a permanere come adulti di riferimento. 

Un bel casino.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> causa covid e quarantene, durante l'a.s. 2020/2021 mia figlia ha frequentato pochissimo, quel poco che ha frequentato però, a parte un carattere un po' ribelle (che già lo sapevamo), le maestre  non mi hanno mai detto niente di che, ha avuto anche un cambio di insegnante, una maestra essendo soggetto fragile ha fatto più di metà anno scolastico a casa e poi è andata in pensione ed è stata sostituita da un ragazzo, molto amato da tutti i bambini. un bambino aveva anche la maestra di sostegno
> quest'anno la maestra di sostegno ha preso il posto della maestra pensionata e sono iniziati i problemi, lamentele su lamentele per qualsiasi cosa, qualsiasi cosa noi si facesse a casa lei non era mai soddisfatta, mia figlia va a scuola volentieri perchè le piace stare con i compagni, ma tutte le volte che ha la maestra G lei poi è irritabile e anche quando poi nel pomeriggio va a ginnastica artistica, è irrequieta e non fa gli esercizi
> siccome io rischio di esagerare, ho mandato mio marito a parlare con la maestra E, che è la responsabile e sua ex compagna di classe, del fatto che gli sia capitato di prendere la bambina in lacrime e che vuole un po' capire cosa faccia questa bambina a scuola, dipinta come satana incarnato, lei ha provato a rigirare un po' i discorsi ma lui ha continuato ad andare dritto al punto, per qualche giorno siamo stati tranquilli
> ieri la bambina è uscita da scuola di nuovo irrequieta, addirittura si è messa a piangere e a ginnastica non ha assolutamente fatto niente, stamattina mi ha detto candidamente "la maestra G non mi piace, è cattiva"
> e io non so che fare, non posso credere a tutto quello che mi dice mia figlia perchè non ha neanche 5 anni  e capire quanto sia vero quello che dice è difficile, sto pensando di cambiarle scuola, l'anno prossimo è l'ultimo anno di materna, poi ha le elementari e non vorrei che a causa di insegnanti non adatte ci possa rimettere lei


Ti sei confrontata con gli altri genitori per capire se e‘ un sentire comune?


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Ai colloqui di qualche giorno fa le maestre hanno praticamente ripetuto quello che dicono da mesi: la bambina non ascolta, non sta al suo posto, non aspetta il suo turno e non rispetta le regole, non vuole fare determinate attività e quando fa quelle che le piacciono non vuole smettere di farle (ma va…)
Oggi abbiamo avuto il saggio di ginnastica artistica, mia figlia è stata a sedere con gli altri, ha aspettato il suo turno, ha fatto tutti gli esercizi (anche quelli che non le piacciono), è stata in fila senza fiatare, da notare che li dentro è la più piccola… in pratica la mascotte…
La ragazza che insegna è giovanissima (ha 22 anni), ed è riuscita a creare un ottimo legame con la bimba e a farsi ascoltare da lei, molto più delle maestre di scuola che hanno il doppio dei suoi anni
Sempre più convinta che il problema non sia la bimba


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2022)

sopprimiamo le maestre?


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sopprimiamo le maestre?


Eh…


----------



## perplesso (26 Maggio 2022)

ti vedo tentata


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ai colloqui di qualche giorno fa le maestre hanno praticamente ripetuto quello che dicono da mesi: la bambina non ascolta, non sta al suo posto, non aspetta il suo turno e non rispetta le regole, non vuole fare determinate attività e quando fa quelle che le piacciono non vuole smettere di farle (ma va…)
> Oggi abbiamo avuto il saggio di ginnastica artistica, mia figlia è stata a sedere con gli altri, ha aspettato il suo turno, ha fatto tutti gli esercizi (anche quelli che non le piacciono), è stata in fila senza fiatare, da notare che li dentro è la più piccola… in pratica la mascotte…
> La ragazza che insegna è giovanissima (ha 22 anni), ed è riuscita a creare un ottimo legame con la bimba e a farsi ascoltare da lei, molto più delle maestre di scuola che hanno il doppio dei suoi anni
> Sempre più convinta che il problema non sia la bimba


A me leggendoti risulta abbastanza evidente che la fiducia in quell'asilo e nelle sue educatrici sia un po' andata.... a farsi benedire 
Comunque e dovunque stiano le ragioni  (e valutando pro e contro di far cambiare asilo alla bambina: un'idea potrebbe essere quella di individuare un istituto che offra per lo meno la possibilità di proseguire poi anche con la primaria, così da evitare troppi spostamenti) non mi sembra che tu sia più tanto nella posizione di accordare fiducia: a quel punto tieni conto che qualsiasi comunicazione sulla bambina rischia di diventare terreno di scontro, e di vaglio, degli insegnanti    Pure io nel corso di quest'anno ho avuto qualche perplessità: ma non sono cose che mi fanno pensare "guarda un po', quella stronza della maestra "


----------



## omicron (26 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me leggendoti risulta abbastanza evidente che la fiducia in quell'asilo e nelle sue educatrici sia un po' andata.... a farsi benedire
> Comunque e dovunque stiano le ragioni  (e valutando pro e contro di far cambiare asilo alla bambina: un'idea potrebbe essere quella di individuare un istituto che offra per lo meno la possibilità di proseguire poi anche con la primaria, così da evitare troppi spostamenti) non mi sembra che tu sia più tanto nella posizione di accordare fiducia: a quel punto tieni conto che qualsiasi comunicazione sulla bambina rischia di diventare terreno di scontro, e di vaglio, degli insegnanti    Pure io nel corso di quest'anno ho avuto qualche perplessità: ma non sono cose che mi fanno pensare "guarda un po', quella stronza della maestra "


Ma guarda, io fiducia gliene ho data tanta, ho seguito i loro consigli, stiamo facendo un lavoro a casa notevole e la bimba cresce e cambia, a ginnastica all’inizio è stata dura ma lei ha iniziato a marzo gli altri avevano iniziato ad ottobre, si è inserita nonostante fosse la più piccola e ha fatto notevoli miglioramenti in tre mesi
Perché a scuola no? Come è possibile che li non ci sia stato mezzo cambiamento? A me sembra come minimo poco probabile… volendo dare ogni beneficio del dubbio, cosa “manca” in quel posto? Ha ottenuto più l’insegnante di ginnastica in tre mesi 2 ore la settimana che loro che “hanno studiato” in un anno scolastico


----------



## Foglia (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io fiducia gliene ho data tanta, ho seguito i loro consigli, stiamo facendo un lavoro a casa notevole e la bimba cresce e cambia, a ginnastica all’inizio è stata dura ma lei ha iniziato a marzo gli altri avevano iniziato ad ottobre, si è inserita nonostante fosse la più piccola e ha fatto notevoli miglioramenti in tre mesi
> Perché a scuola no? Come è possibile che li non ci sia stato mezzo cambiamento? A me sembra come minimo poco probabile… volendo dare ogni beneficio del dubbio, cosa “manca” in quel posto? Ha ottenuto più l’insegnante di ginnastica in tre mesi 2 ore la settimana che loro che “hanno studiato” in un anno scolastico


E allora, niente, fai un bel reset di tutto e cambiale asilo. Comunque stai tranquilla, è piccolina, e ognuno ha i suoi modi e tempi di cambiamento: anche se da ciò che dici, avrai anche tu (come me, del resto  ) il tuo bel da fare per interessarla, coinvolgerla, etc 
Il mio è uguale  
Con il passaggio alla scuola, realizzato che non poteva più cazzeggiare (e collezionare note, anche se non se ne è risparmiate nemmeno durante questo anno: non mi posso più che tanto lamentare, comunque, eh, semplicemente non avrà l'ottimo in condotta ) è andato avanti MESI a dire che "la scuola fa schifo " .... 
In generale  (e su questo tema mi sono anche confrontata con @Brunetta  ) al di là di alcune mie perplessità  (ma guarda:  non credo esista la scuola  "perfetta "), e malgrado una maestra molto molto esigente (compiti TUTTI I GIORNI), e senz'altro alcuni aspetti che secondo me potrebbero essere meglio, non mi sono mai sentita di verificare l'operato degli insegnanti, ma solo di riscontrare i progressi fatti, e contestualizzare un pochino sia i punti deboli che i punti di forza di mio figlio (in questo caso, proprio per contestualizzare, il confronto con altre mamme è stato utilissimo). La maestra prevalente è molto severa, comunque, ma malgrado alcuni aspetti che mi sono stati segnalati  (come ad esempio quello della sicurezza in se stesso: mio figlio se resta indietro va in tilt  ) devo dire che lei è soddisfatta di lui, e lui di lei (anche se preferirebbe non studiare ).
Se però vedi che la bambina va proprio malvolentieri, e la maestra parlando della bambina la dipinge come il demonio da cui liberarsi ) a sto punto magari un tentativo fallo. Al punto in cui sei è già subentrata parecchia "ruggine ", inutile incaponirsi. Se però altrove subentrassero le stesse criticità, allora sarà il caso di cambiare  "filtro ", non perché la cosa in sé sia grave (di bambini che cazzeggiano all'asilo son piene le aule , se ti racconto quante ne ha combinate il mio, quelle sgamate ovviamente, sono sicura che impallidiresti pure tu ), ma perché è evidente che l'aspetto che ti viene indicato come "criticità " (virgolettato d'obbligo) è effettivo, e a quel punto diventa l'aspetto su cui concentrarsi e lavorare. Rapporta tutto a una bimba piccola, ma chi ben inizia....


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma guarda, io fiducia gliene ho data tanta, ho seguito i loro consigli, stiamo facendo un lavoro a casa notevole e la bimba cresce e cambia, a ginnastica all’inizio è stata dura ma lei ha iniziato a marzo gli altri avevano iniziato ad ottobre, si è inserita nonostante fosse la più piccola e ha fatto notevoli miglioramenti in tre mesi
> Perché a scuola no? Come è possibile che li non ci sia stato mezzo cambiamento? A me sembra come minimo poco probabile… volendo dare ogni beneficio del dubbio, cosa “manca” in quel posto? Ha ottenuto più l’insegnante di ginnastica in tre mesi 2 ore la settimana che loro che “hanno studiato” in un anno scolastico


Sai cosa secondo me? Che magari a scuola ci sono delle regole che nell’ora extra scolastica di ginnastica non c’è. Ma vale per tutti eh. Non ho letto se la tua sia privata o pubblica ( o me la sono persa ), però ad esempio dove lavoro io e’ privata, e fanno un sacco di attività dove devono stare seduti. Magari è anche quello. Io lavoro sia in materna che in primaria ( privati ), e devo dire che quelli della primaria ( soprattutto le bambine ) sono di un’educazione unica. Mi chiedono scusa e mi dicono grazie per ogni minima cavolata. Ma è anche vero che la maestra di classe è molto severa ( ma anche molto brava ). In materna invece, sarà che sono più piccoli, ma la metà di loro sono terribili, e non ascoltano. Comunque lo stare troppo seduti, e il poco gioco libero, rende nervosi secondo me.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E allora, niente, fai un bel reset di tutto e cambiale asilo. Comunque stai tranquilla, è piccolina, e ognuno ha i suoi modi e tempi di cambiamento: anche se da ciò che dici, avrai anche tu (come me, del resto  ) il tuo bel da fare per interessarla, coinvolgerla, etc
> Il mio è uguale
> Con il passaggio alla scuola, realizzato che non poteva più cazzeggiare (e collezionare note, anche se non se ne è risparmiate nemmeno durante questo anno: non mi posso più che tanto lamentare, comunque, eh, semplicemente non avrà l'ottimo in condotta ) è andato avanti MESI a dire che "la scuola fa schifo " ....
> In generale  (e su questo tema mi sono anche confrontata con @Brunetta  ) al di là di alcune mie perplessità  (ma guarda:  non credo esista la scuola  "perfetta "), e malgrado una maestra molto molto esigente (compiti TUTTI I GIORNI), e senz'altro alcuni aspetti che secondo me potrebbero essere meglio, non mi sono mai sentita di verificare l'operato degli insegnanti, ma solo di riscontrare i progressi fatti, e contestualizzare un pochino sia i punti deboli che i punti di forza di mio figlio (in questo caso, proprio per contestualizzare, il confronto con altre mamme è stato utilissimo). La maestra prevalente è molto severa, comunque, ma malgrado alcuni aspetti che mi sono stati segnalati  (come ad esempio quello della sicurezza in se stesso: mio figlio se resta indietro va in tilt  ) devo dire che lei è soddisfatta di lui, e lui di lei (anche se preferirebbe non studiare ).
> Se però vedi che la bambina va proprio malvolentieri, e la maestra parlando della bambina la dipinge come il demonio da cui liberarsi ) a sto punto magari un tentativo fallo. Al punto in cui sei è già subentrata parecchia "ruggine ", inutile incaponirsi. Se però altrove subentrassero le stesse criticità, allora sarà il caso di cambiare  "filtro ", non perché la cosa in sé sia grave (di bambini che cazzeggiano all'asilo son piene le aule , se ti racconto quante ne ha combinate il mio, quelle sgamate ovviamente, sono sicura che impallidiresti pure tu ), ma perché è evidente che l'aspetto che ti viene indicato come "criticità " (virgolettato d'obbligo) è effettivo, e a quel punto diventa l'aspetto su cui concentrarsi e lavorare. Rapporta tutto a una bimba piccola, ma chi ben inizia....


Guarda mi consoli, perché quando si parla con le maestre sembra davvero che l’unica ingestibile sia la mia, che per carità, la mia è mezza anarchica, però come è possibile che ragazze che non hanno studiato la sappiamo gestire (e parlo della ragazza di ginnastica e quella dei campi solari l’anno scorso), e loro che dovrebbero essere più preparate si trovano in difficoltà? Poi io so benissimo che mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo e su certe cose è ancora molto piccina, ma non ho mica fretta che cresca, avrà i suoi tempi, sono loro che la vorrebbero già scolarizzava come una delle superiori 


Etta ha detto:


> Sai cosa secondo me? Che magari a scuola ci sono delle regole che nell’ora extra scolastica di ginnastica non c’è. Ma vale per tutti eh. Non ho letto se la tua sia privata o pubblica ( o me la sono persa ), però ad esempio dove lavoro io e’ privata, e fanno un sacco di attività dove devono stare seduti. Magari è anche quello. Io lavoro sia in materna che in primaria ( privati ), e devo dire che quelli della primaria ( soprattutto le bambine ) sono di un’educazione unica. Mi chiedono scusa e mi dicono grazie per ogni minima cavolata. Ma è anche vero che la maestra di classe è molto severa ( ma anche molto brava ). In materna invece, sarà che sono più piccoli, ma la metà di loro sono terribili, e non ascoltano. Comunque lo stare troppo seduti, e il poco gioco libero, rende nervosi secondo me.


La scuola è pubblica, ma mia figlia è educata, chiede per favore, ringrazia e chiede scusa, solo che ha tanta voglia di giocare e le regole non le piacciono molto, però solo a scuola, perché ieri al saggio ti posso assicurare che è stata seduta con gli altri, è stata in fila, ha aspettato il suo turno e non ha dato fastidio a nessuno e non si è messa a correre per la palestra, per almeno due ore


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La scuola è pubblica, ma mia figlia è educata, chiede per favore, ringrazia e chiede scusa, *solo che ha tanta voglia di giocare e le regole non le piacciono molto, *però solo a scuola, perché ieri al saggio ti posso assicurare che è stata seduta con gli altri, è stata in fila, ha aspettato il suo turno e non ha dato fastidio a nessuno e non si è messa a correre per la palestra, per almeno due ore


Allora probabilmente sarà quello. Ma d’altronde a chi piacciono le regole? Ma io stesso preferisco sempre quando c’è intervallo o gioco libero.


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Allora probabilmente sarà quello. Ma d’altronde a chi piacciono le regole? Ma io stesso preferisco sempre quando c’è intervallo o gioco libero.


però fuori di scuola tutto sommato è una bambina ubbidiente, solo lì è ingestibile


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però fuori di scuola tutto sommato è una bambina ubbidiente, solo lì è ingestibile


Eh ma se solo lì è ingestibile allora non capisco perché non la spostate.


----------



## ivanl (27 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh ma se solo lì è ingestibile allora non capisco perché non la spostate.


infatti


----------



## omicron (27 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh ma se solo lì è ingestibile allora non capisco perché non la spostate.





ivanl ha detto:


> infatti


il problema principale è logistico


----------



## Etta (27 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però fuori di scuola tutto sommato è una bambina ubbidiente, solo lì è ingestibile


La mia il contrario. A scuola mi dicono che è super brava. Una bambina modello. Fuori l’inverso. È terribile.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La mia il contrario. A scuola mi dicono che è super brava. Una bambina modello. Fuori l’inverso. È terribile.


Probabilmente non le dai serenità. Litighi spesso con i tuoi genitori davanti a lei?


----------



## Etta (29 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Probabilmente non le dai serenità. Litighi spesso con i tuoi genitori davanti a lei?


Ma non solo con me. Fuori da scuola in generale.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Probabilmente non le dai serenità. Litighi spesso con i tuoi genitori davanti a lei?


E' anche questione di autorevolezza. Il mio, per dire (che comunque dà parecchio filo da torcere a tutti: è vivace  ) si sa adattare benissimo al contesto in cui si trova. Non è che in classe sia una mummia, ma con me dà il suo peggio. E' un problema più che altro mio. Io sono cresciuta con genitori super severi, molto normativi: qualsiasi cosa che non mi garbava, era finanche difficile esprimerla. Se poi era un qualcosa che andava "contro" (nel senso che avrebbe potuto mettere in discussione loro) le loro scelte educative fatte per me, apriti cielo. Come minimo, mi dovevo vergognare di ciò che dicevo, ma come minimo  . Io di contro ho chiesto a mio figlio di dirmi tutto, mi scuso con lui quando mi accorgo di avere sbagliato, e (contrariamente a quanto dicono alcuni, vecchio stampo) non gli ho mai fatto credere che io sia infallibile. Sempre detto che anche i grandi sbagliano, e a domanda diretta recentemente gli ho anche spiegato che gli errori possono capitare, ne facciamo tutti, ma quel che importa non è che siano "fatti per il bene di....." (altra "barricata" dei miei genitori), ma che si sia sempre in grado di ridiscutersi ed, eventualmente, di correggersi. Per il resto so (perché è un pò il mio modo di fare e di rapportarmi con lui) che mi vede a metà strada tra una mamma e un'amica. Che il "casino" è ampiamente tollerato , e che con me si può permettere di parlare di tutto. Probabilmente sono troppo "morbida", lui lo sente, e un pò se ne approfitta anche. Pazienza, eh: preferisco così


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' anche questione di autorevolezza. Il mio, per dire (che comunque dà parecchio filo da torcere a tutti: è vivace  ) si sa adattare benissimo al contesto in cui si trova. Non è che in classe sia una mummia, ma con me dà il suo peggio. E' un problema più che altro mio. Io sono cresciuta con genitori super severi, molto normativi: qualsiasi cosa che non mi garbava, era finanche difficile esprimerla. Se poi era un qualcosa che andava "contro" (nel senso che avrebbe potuto mettere in discussione loro) le loro scelte educative fatte per me, apriti cielo. Come minimo, mi dovevo vergognare di ciò che dicevo, ma come minimo  . Io di contro ho chiesto a mio figlio di dirmi tutto, mi scuso con lui quando mi accorgo di avere sbagliato, e (contrariamente a quanto dicono alcuni, vecchio stampo) non gli ho mai fatto credere che io sia infallibile. Sempre detto che anche i grandi sbagliano, e a domanda diretta recentemente gli ho anche spiegato che gli errori possono capitare, ne facciamo tutti, ma quel che importa non è che siano "fatti per il bene di....." (altra "barricata" dei miei genitori), ma che si sia sempre in grado di ridiscutersi ed, eventualmente, di correggersi. Per il resto so (perché è un pò il mio modo di fare e di rapportarmi con lui) che mi vede a metà strada tra una mamma e un'amica. Che il "casino" è ampiamente tollerato , e che con me si può permettere di parlare di tutto. Probabilmente sono troppo "morbida", lui lo sente, e un pò se ne approfitta anche. Pazienza, eh: preferisco così


Boh. Sempre pensato che il sistema educativo andasse tarato sul bambino, non sul nostro vissuto.
Mia figlia ha il mio carattere: se la metti sul discorso dialettico cercando di spiegarle le ragioni il tuo operato cercherà sempre di mettertela al culo e di fare quello che vuole lei.
Alla fine con lei l'unico modo di risolvere le cose e metterla sui rapporti di forza. _Lo fai perché l'ho detto io. _
Oppure sfidarsi.
Senza scuse del tipo _lo fai perché è il tuo dovere, è giusto _e tutte le altre cazzate che si sentono in giro.
E combattere contro la rivalsa verso quello che si è subito da figli è una lotta costante.
Infatti alla mia ex moglie se la rigira come un calzino perché basta che la prenda per stanchezza e per logica.


----------



## Foglia (29 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Boh. Sempre pensato che il sistema educativo andasse tarato sul bambino, non sul nostro vissuto.
> Mia figlia ha il mio carattere: se la metti sul discorso dialettico cercando di spiegarle le ragioni il tuo operato cercherà sempre di mettertela al culo e di fare quello che vuole lei.
> Alla fine con lei l'unico modo di risolvere le cose e metterla sui rapporti di forza. _Lo fai perché l'ho detto io. _
> Oppure sfidarsi.
> ...


Il mio mi prende per sfinimento. Contentissima, comunque, che abbia un carattere diverso dal mio.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La mia il contrario. A scuola mi dicono che è super brava. Una bambina modello. Fuori l’inverso. È terribile.


Mia nipote è una piccola stronza, fino a qualche mese fa le maestre sostenevano che fosse timida mentre a casa faceva la despota e la tiranna (colpa sua fino ad un certo punto visto che è una bambina viziata ma trascurata), il mese scorso hanno iniziato a dire che ha un carattere dominante e praticamente fa la bulla(cosa che ha sempre fatto con mia figlia)


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Probabilmente non le dai serenità. Litighi spesso con i tuoi genitori davanti a lei?


I bambini con la mamma danno il peggio che hanno
È normale 
La mia fa i mega capricci quando la vado a prendere dai miei e quando torna il padre a casa 
Purtroppo per me non mi somiglia per niente  sputata al padre, ragionarci è praticamente impossibile, dura come il sasso spicco


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> I bambini con la mamma danno il peggio che hanno
> È normale
> La mia fa i mega capricci quando la vado a prendere dai miei e quando torna il padre a casa
> Purtroppo per me non mi somiglia per niente  sputata al padre, ragionarci è praticamente impossibile, dura come il sasso spicco


Io ho sempre pensato ai bambini come uno specchio: quel che ricevono ti ridanno indietro. Alla fine come qualunque altro rapporto è un codice di comunicazione in cui basta parlarci chiaro. Mia figlia ha sempre saputo con me fin dove poteva spingersi.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io ho sempre pensato ai bambini come uno specchio: quel che ricevono ti ridanno indietro. Alla fine come qualunque altro rapporto è un codice di comunicazione in cui basta parlarci chiaro. Mia figlia ha sempre saputo con me fin dove poteva spingersi.


Anche la mia lo sa ma essendo dura dura dura, ci prova sempre  non mi somiglia affatto, io sapevo da sola quando fermarmi


----------



## Marjanna (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche la mia lo sa ma essendo dura dura dura, ci prova sempre  non mi somiglia affatto, io sapevo da sola quando fermarmi


ma cosa intendi con ci prova sempre, tipo?


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma cosa intendi con ci prova sempre, tipo?


Io e mio marito stiamo parlando e lei inizia a tamburellare, le dici di smettere lei fa più forte oppure inizia anche a cantare
Lo fa per attirare l’attenzione ma non ti fa parlare perché ti sovrasta 
Più le dici di smettere è più continua, alla fine la sgridi e lei si mette a piangere disperata con tanto di tuffo sul divano alla marlene dietrich 
In genere però da abbastanza ascolto, ma a volte ha dei momenti che non la gestisci


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io e mio marito stiamo parlando e lei inizia a tamburellare, le dici di smettere lei fa più forte oppure inizia anche a cantare
> Lo fa per attirare l’attenzione ma non ti fa parlare perché ti sovrasta
> Più le dici di smettere è più continua, alla fine la sgridi e lei si mette a piangere disperata con tanto di tuffo sul divano alla marlene dietrich
> In genere però da abbastanza ascolto, ma a volte ha dei momenti che non la gestisci


Però ha quattro anni e mezzo, credi che capisca sempre quello che dite? Non credi che talvolta possa percepire quella comunicazione semplicemente come negativa e rifiutarla con gli strumenti che ha?


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io e mio marito stiamo parlando e lei inizia a tamburellare, le dici di smettere lei fa più forte oppure inizia anche a cantare
> Lo fa per attirare l’attenzione ma non ti fa parlare perché ti sovrasta
> Più le dici di smettere è più continua, alla fine la sgridi e lei si mette a piangere disperata con tanto di tuffo sul divano alla marlene dietrich
> In genere però da abbastanza ascolto, ma a volte ha dei momenti che non la gestisci


È piccolina.
Si sente semplicemente esclusa dai vostri discorsi.
Potete parlare cercando di coinvolgerla.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ha quattro anni e mezzo, credi che capisca sempre quello che dite? Non credi che talvolta possa percepire quella comunicazione semplicemente come negativa e rifiutarla con gli strumenti che ha?


No non capisce sempre tutto, io cerco anche di usare parole semplici 


Vera ha detto:


> È piccolina.
> Si sente semplicemente esclusa dai vostri discorsi.
> Potete parlare cercando di coinvolgerla.


Si certo che la coinvolgiamo, ma a volte abbiamo anche da fare discorsi nostri


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No non capisce sempre tutto, io cerco anche di usare parole semplici
> 
> Si certo che la coinvolgiamo, ma a volte abbiamo anche da fare discorsi nostri


E a lei dà fastidio.
Normale.
Però dirle di smettere le dà potere.


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E a lei dà fastidio.
> Normale.
> Però dirle di smettere le dà potere.


Quindi che dovrei dirle?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi che dovrei dirle?


Niente.
Cambiate momento e fai altro. Assolutamente non farla diventare centro del discorso.


----------



## Vera (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si certo che la coinvolgiamo, ma a volte abbiamo anche da fare discorsi nostri


I vostri discorsi, finché è piccola, li farete senza di lei.


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io e mio marito stiamo parlando e lei inizia a tamburellare, le dici di smettere lei fa più forte oppure inizia anche a cantare
> Lo fa per attirare l’attenzione ma non ti fa parlare perché ti sovrasta
> Più le dici di smettere è più continua, alla fine la sgridi e lei si mette a piangere disperata con tanto di tuffo sul divano alla marlene dietrich
> In genere però da abbastanza ascolto, ma a volte ha dei momenti che non la gestisci


Se posso intromettermi... personalmente penso che ci siano dei discorsi che si possono fare davanti ai figli e certi altri no... io e Marito, quando Figlia era piccola, se dovevamo fare un discorso serio tra noi aspettavamo che lei dormisse o che stesse magari concentrata su un gioco nella sua stanza... anche se non capiscono il verbale, i bambini riescono a capire il non verbale, quello che traspare dalla voce degli adulti quando parlano, e possono andare in confusione, spaventarsi, e reagire... se poi con la loro reazione interrompono quel discorso che li confondeva, utilizzeranno sempre quella strategia perché è risultata efficace...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Se posso intromettermi... personalmente penso che ci siano dei discorsi che si possono fare davanti ai figli e certi altri no... io e Marito, quando Figlia era piccola, se dovevamo fare un discorso serio tra noi aspettavamo che lei dormisse o che stesse magari concentrata su un gioco nella sua stanza... anche se non capiscono il verbale, i bambini riescono a capire il non verbale, quello che traspare dalla voce degli adulti quando parlano, e possono andare in confusione, spaventarsi, e reagire... se poi con la loro reazione interrompono quel discorso che li confondeva, utilizzeranno sempre quella strategia perché è risultata efficace...


Mia figlia, quando parlavamo di politica, diceva “Non litigate!” Ma noi eravamo d’accordo. Ci accaloravamo un po’


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia, quando parlavamo di politica, diceva “Non litigate!” Ma noi eravamo d’accordo. Ci accaloravamo un po’



Figlia è sempre stata molto sensibile ai cambiamenti nella mia voce, lo è anche adesso...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Figlia è sempre stata molto sensibile ai cambiamenti nella mia voce, lo è anche adesso...


Mia figlia adesso... no


----------



## omicron (29 Maggio 2022)

Ovvio che davanti a lei non parliamo di tutto, ma se c’è da organizzarsi per il giorno dopo e 5 minuti dobbiamo parlare, può aspettare in silenzio  oppure non urlare


----------



## lolapal (29 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ovvio che davanti a lei non parliamo di tutto, ma se c’è da organizzarsi per il giorno dopo e 5 minuti dobbiamo parlare, può aspettare in silenzio  oppure non urlare


Allora forse, dico forse, vuole essere coinvolta nell'organizzazione della giornata, che probabilmente riguarda anche lei... prova a darle un compito...


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

lolapal ha detto:


> Allora forse, dico forse, vuole essere coinvolta nell'organizzazione della giornata, che probabilmente riguarda anche lei... prova a darle un compito...


lei vuole sempre essere attiva e infatti cerchiamo sempre di farle fare qualcosa, è che è ancora nella fase egocentrica e tutto deve girare intorno a lei


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei vuole sempre essere attiva e infatti cerchiamo sempre di farle fare qualcosa, è che è ancora nella fase egocentrica e tutto deve girare intorno a lei


ma vuole essere attiva o vuole attirare attenzione su di sè?
Una mia amica ha una figlia che sin da piccolo pur di essere al centro dell'attenzione a scuola dava i numerie d ora che ha 20 anni non è cambiata.
Soltanto che a lungo andare le persone che ha intorno si stancano (tranne i parenti).
Deve sempre dimostrare qualcosa


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma vuole essere attiva o vuole attirare attenzione su di sè?
> Una mia amica ha una figlia che sin da piccolo pur di essere al centro dell'attenzione a scuola dava i numerie d ora che ha 20 anni non è cambiata.
> Soltanto che a lungo andare le persone che ha intorno si stancano (tranne i parenti).
> Deve sempre dimostrare qualcosa


vuole essere attiva e vuole attirare l'attenzione su di sé, soprattutto se ci siamo io e mio marito
però come ho detto qualche giorno fa, quando ha fatto il saggio di ginnastica è stata bravissima, in fila, ad aspettare, seduta con gli altri, composta
quello che succede a scuola non lo so, so solo quello di cui si lamentano le maestre che però appunto va a cozzare con quello che invece le ho visto fare


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vuole essere attiva e vuole attirare l'attenzione su di sé, soprattutto se ci siamo io e mio marito
> però come ho detto qualche giorno fa, quando ha fatto il saggio di ginnastica è stata bravissima, in fila, ad aspettare, seduta con gli altri, composta
> quello che succede a scuola non lo so, so solo quello di cui si lamentano le maestre che però appunto va a cozzare con quello che invece le ho visto fare


manca approvazione dalle maestre quindi lei si indispettisce, si è innescato un meccanismo di "vendetta"


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> manca approvazione dalle maestre quindi lei si indispettisce, si è innescato un meccanismo di "vendetta"


non saprei, lei a scuola ci va volentieri, stamattina che c'è sciopero e l'ho dovuta portare da mia mamma si è quasi messa a piangere perchè voleva andare a scuola


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> vuole essere attiva e vuole attirare l'attenzione su di sé, soprattutto se ci siamo io e mio marito
> però come ho detto qualche giorno fa, quando ha fatto il saggio di ginnastica è stata bravissima, in fila, ad aspettare, seduta con gli altri, composta
> quello che succede a scuola non lo so, so solo quello di cui si lamentano le maestre che però appunto va a cozzare con quello che invece le ho visto fare


Una rondine non fa primavera...
Una occasione particolare, come il saggio di ginnastica, in cui è in un momento in cui è garantita la visibilità e si sente sicura di ciò che fa, non è rappresentativa della normalità. Nella normalità chiede attenzione quando non si sente adeguata. Farà lo stesso a scuola.
A volte spiegare troppo rende i bambini confusi.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una rondine non fa primavera...
> Una occasione particolare, come il saggio di ginnastica, in cui è in un momento in cui è garantita la visibilità e si sente sicura di ciò che fa, non è rappresentativa della normalità. Nella normalità chiede attenzione quando non si sente adeguata. Farà lo stesso a scuola.
> A volte spiegare troppo rende i bambini confusi.


insomma, come si fa, si fa male


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non saprei, lei a scuola ci va volentieri, stamattina che c'è sciopero e l'ho dovuta portare da mia mamma si è quasi messa a piangere perchè voleva andare a scuola


a scuola dagli amici, se ci fossero state solo le maestre dubito


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> insomma, come si fa, si fa male


 questo è certo ed è colpa della madre 
A parte gli scherzi io credo che spesso gli adulti pensino che i bambini siano adulti piccoli, invece sono ...bambini.
I bambini funzionano da bambini, non hanno strategie. Imparano facendo, imitando e vivendo.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a scuola dagli amici, se ci fossero state solo le maestre dubito


lei dice che vuole bene alle maestre 


Brunetta ha detto:


> questo è certo ed è colpa della madre
> A parte gli scherzi io credo che spesso gli adulti pensino che i bambini siano adulti piccoli, invece sono ...bambini.
> I bambini funzionano da bambini, non hanno strategie. Imparano facendo, imitando e vivendo.


ma che lei si faccia guidare dall'istinto lo so, però le spiegazioni è lei che le chiede continuamente e io cerco di essere il più semplice possibile


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei dice che vuole bene alle maestre
> 
> ma che lei si faccia guidare dall'istinto lo so, però le spiegazioni è lei che le chiede continuamente e io cerco di essere il più semplice possibile


lei cosa dice riguardo alle maestre che non sono contente del suo comportamento


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lei cosa dice riguardo alle maestre che non sono contente del suo comportamento


entriamo in loop con lei... non sa rispondere 
- che hai fatto a scuola?
- la brava
- ma la maestra ha detto di no
- no, perchè ho fatto la birbona
- e perchè hai fatto la birbona?
- perchè sì
- ma cosa hai fatto?
- la birbona
e così all'infinito


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> lei dice che vuole bene alle maestre
> 
> ma che lei si faccia guidare dall'istinto lo so, però le spiegazioni è lei che le chiede continuamente e io cerco di essere il più semplice possibile


I bambini, ad esempio,  non chiedono spiegazioni causali, ma finali. Non sempre vogliono spiegazioni scientifiche, ma più spesso affettive.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> entriamo in loop con lei... non sa rispondere
> - che hai fatto a scuola?
> - la brava
> - ma la maestra ha detto di no
> ...


 Non capisce cosa chiedi.
Lei ripete ciò che dici.
Tu chiedi una spiegazione fattuale che non è in grado di darti.
Tu dici che “lei non ascolta“, quindi non ascolta neppure i rimproveri della maestra, infatti la maestra li gira a te, perché vede che non hanno effetto.
Anche la maestra probabilmente non ha ancora capito per quali aspetti la bambina non è ancora in grado di capire che una attività è “obbligatoria”.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> entriamo in loop con lei... non sa rispondere
> - che hai fatto a scuola?
> - la brava
> - ma la maestra ha detto di no
> ...


Tu vorresti che lei ti dicesse le motivazioni che la portano ad agire?
Ma li leggi gli utenti del forum?


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I bambini, ad esempio,  non chiedono spiegazioni causali, ma finali. Non sempre vogliono spiegazioni scientifiche, ma più spesso affettive.


ma infatti lei va continuamente tranquillizzata e incoraggiata, ad esempio con la ginnastica all'inizio abbiamo dovuto farle da mental coach "provaci che ci riesci, sei  brava, gli esercizi li sai fare" e lei chiedeva sempre un "davvero?" vuole essere rassicurata


Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisce cosa chiedi.
> Lei ripete ciò che dici.
> Tu chiedi una spiegazione fattuale che non è in grado di darti.
> Tu dici che “lei non ascolta“, quindi non ascolta neppure i rimproveri della maestra, infatti la maestra li gira a te, perché vede che non hanno effetto.
> Anche la maestra probabilmente non ha ancora capito per quali aspetti la bambina non è ancora in grado di capire che una attività è “obbligatoria”.


si lo so che ripete l'ultima parola, infatti dopo un po' smetto perchè sono discussioni che non portano a niente e lei si demoralizza


Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu vorresti che lei ti dicesse le motivazioni che la portano ad agire?
> Ma li leggi gli utenti del forum?


no io le chiedo cosa ha fatto, non perchè lo abbia fatto, come tirare un giocattolo o buttarsi sotto ad un tavolo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti lei va continuamente tranquillizzata e incoraggiata, ad esempio con la ginnastica all'inizio abbiamo dovuto farle da mental coach "provaci che ci riesci, sei  brava, gli esercizi li sai fare" e lei chiedeva sempre un "davvero?" vuole essere rassicurata
> 
> si lo so che ripete l'ultima parola, infatti dopo un po' smetto perchè sono discussioni che non portano a niente e lei si demoralizza
> 
> no io le chiedo cosa ha fatto, non perchè lo abbia fatto, come tirare un giocattolo o buttarsi sotto ad un tavolo


Ma non si ricorda!
Ma (mi ripeto) li leggi gli utenti?
”Perché tradisci?”
”Perché mi piace “


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si ricorda!
> Ma (mi ripeto) li leggi gli utenti?
> ”Perché tradisci?”
> ”Perché mi piace “


Dici che non si ricorda? Ma a volte ricorda cose successe l’anno scorso… poi che non si sappia spiegare concordo per questo cerco di fargliela facile


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Dici che non si ricorda? Ma a volte ricorda cose successe l’anno scorso… poi che non si sappia spiegare concordo per questo cerco di fargliela facile


Si può ricordare cose che sono state emotivamente significative, ma non azioni di impulso che per lei non hanno significato altro che la voglia di muoversi.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può ricordare cose che sono state emotivamente significative, ma non azioni di impulso che per lei non hanno significato altro che la voglia di muoversi.


Quindi posso scordarmi di sapere cosa succede a scuola?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quindi posso scordarmi di sapere cosa succede a scuola?



Sì. È uno spazio suo.


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. È uno spazio suo.


Ah qualche volta mi dice proprio “no mamma di questo non ti voglio parlare”


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ah qualche volta mi dice proprio “no mamma di questo non ti voglio parlare”


Questo perché non ha le parole per dirlo. 
Ma per i figli sempre più la scuola diventa uno spazio privato.


----------

